# Quack's lawn mowing monkey is loose (Driveler #80)



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Gimme a minute on the video...


----------



## . (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Gimme a minute on the video...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

Ain't no way this is gonna be good . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## . (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no way this is gonna be good . . .



Is it ever?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Video coming, I promise.  

Might not be in post #1 though at this rate.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

iflyfish said:


>



You hush!   

Your "bark" depends on it.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no way this is gonna be good . . .



You ain got vids of Mz Dawn in da front of yo boat, but you gots one of your monkey cuttin the grass. Dude


----------



## . (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You hush!
> 
> Your "bark" depends on it.



Check your PM's.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> You ain got vids of Mz Dawn in da front of yo boat, but you gots one of your monkey cuttin the grass. Dude



The lil feller has his priorities all screwed up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> You ain got vids of Mz Dawn in da front of yo boat, but you gots one of your monkey cuttin the grass. Dude





Trust me brah, you'd rather see da monkey cuttin grass than Dawn in a bikini . . .No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Check your PM's.





NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2013)

Back up from the field  and it's hawt and dirty but I get on and find out it's HAWT and DIRTY here to


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Check your PM's.



AWESOME


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2013)

Hunger has set in


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

My video gopher is falling down on the job.    


I'm gonna give that trained monkey about 10 more minutes and then it's war.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hunger has set in



Popcorn is a temporary fix. You need some protein.  


Just lookin out for ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2013)

Fresh new dribbler.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

Ain't they sposed to be a video in the first post?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Mo betterest?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Ain't they sposed to be a video in the first post?



Don't make me.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me brah, you'd rather see da monkey cuttin grass than Dawn in a bikini . . .No No:


I'm tellin


T.P. said:


> Ain't they sposed to be a video in the first post?



There is. You high


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Gimme a minute on the video...





Most excellent Lea !!!   Can't honestly say I've eva heard that one ???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2013)

Now this is a heck of a driveler thread to start a Labor Day long weekend.

T-Bug, you out-did yourself on this one.

One thing for sure......if Ms. Dawn ever gets on this website and reads what Quack has been saying about her, then somebody just might have to call the undertaker for sho!!!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm tellin
> 
> 
> There is. You high


Why yes, yes I am.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Most excellent Lea !!!   Can't honestly say I've eva heard that one ???



Me neither. She did good!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most excellent Lea !!!   Can't honestly say I've eva heard that one ???





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now this is a heck of a driveler thread to start a Labor Day long weekend.
> 
> T-Bug, you out-did yourself on this one.
> 
> One thing for sure......if Ms. Dawn ever gets on this website and reads what Quack has been saying about her, then somebody just might have to call the undertaker for sho!!!





Can't take all the credit, I had some help.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Can't take all the credit, I had some help.





I can't stop lookin at yo avatar, those eyes, those pouty lips, that sexy haircut . . .


You can have Dawn, I want YOU !!


----------



## cramer (Aug 30, 2013)

I saw the title on this one and thoughtmaybe Quack tricked Sinclair into cutting the grass for game of twister and Sinclair ..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

Quack's got a lawn mowing monkey???  


Elaborate please!!!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack's got a lawn mowing monkey???
> 
> 
> Elaborate please!!!



I believe he done one-upped Billy.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't stop lookin at yo avatar, those eyes, those pouty lips, that sexy haircut . . .
> 
> 
> You can have Dawn, I want YOU !!



Those aren't "pouty" lips, those are my normal lips.  


Oh wait, pouty is my normal.    



You need to keep that monkey locked up before he gets you in twubble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

<-----------Red Velcet cupcake wiff cream cheese frosting


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll take Dawn


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----------Red Velcet cupcake wiff cream cheese frosting



Share


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Share



Sorry  Had two big dogs droolin and lookin like they were ready to pounce, had to eat that one in a hurry. 

Next one!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)

Time to start da 3 day weekend!
Ya'll have a safe one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Time to start da 3 day weekend!
> Ya'll have a safe one!



Have a good un, Keebsy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2013)

Pushed Off Early Tomorrow is Saturday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Those aren't "pouty" lips, those are my normal lips.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, pouty is my normal.
> ...




My monkey is free ranging . . .




lagrangedave said:


> I'll take Dawn





Save up brah, she ain't cheap !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Quack, can dem monkeys clean fish?


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 30, 2013)

Show me a cheap one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me brah, you'd rather see da monkey cuttin grass than Dawn in a bikini . . .No No:


I disagree...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Quack, can dem monkeys clean fish?




Yassir, fillet's only !!! 




lagrangedave said:


> Show me a cheap one




EXACTLYYYYYY!!!!!!!  




			
				Miguel Cerv




antes;8049216 said:
			
		

> I disagree...






You always do .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, fillet's only !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imma fisin to pour up some Mud. Youon't some?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Sonny's....



Cause with two major league high school football games in town tonight, it's the only place we can get in to eat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sonny's....
> 
> 
> 
> Cause with two major league high school football games in town tonight, it's the only place we can get in to eat.


What's wrong with cookin at home?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's wrong with cookin at home?



Cause Bait forgot to lay anything out.and we haven't ate out in a LONG time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sonny's....
> 
> 
> 
> Cause with two major league high school football games in town tonight, it's the only place we can get in to eat that doesn't have a restraining order against us..


Fixed it for you. 
By the way, i renewed my Sam's card JUST get that gallon carton of dehydrated hashbrowns and the one here Doesn't have them! 
They had the dehydrated mashed taters but not hash browns.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's wrong with cookin at home?



frying some bacon, scrambling some eggs, and got some Ore Ida taters o'brien frying on the stove.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Cause Bait forgot to lay anything out.and we haven't ate out in a LONG time.


Well, what'd you have? Ribs, sammich, pork plate??? 
Don't keep us waiting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2013)

With the money i saved from not smoking, i bought a new 46 gallon bofront aquarium with all the fixings. Hope to set the tank up tomorrow and start building up the school.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> With the money i saved from not smoking, i bought a new 46 gallon bofront aquarium with all the fixings. Hope to set the tank up tomorrow and start building up the school.


You gonna raise you're own flounder and grouper?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gonna raise you're own flounder and grouper?



Not yet, but i like the way you think.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2013)

Question for all you men. Do ya'll greet your grill when you open it. H22 just opened the grill and said, well hey there.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> With the money i saved from not smoking, i bought a new 46 gallon bofront aquarium with all the fixings. Hope to set the tank up tomorrow and start building up the school.






Bama...congrats on quitting smoking!  That's what I've got to do. This Monday, I went down at work. Went to the doc and he is sending me to a heart specialist Tuesday. Don't know what to expect, whether I will have to do the stress test or what. 

I pm'd JeffC and asked him what his symptoms were, when he was on the camp gathering. I've got some for sure. His best advise was DO NOT BE IN DENIAL!

I do know this...no matter happens to me, what K80 and his family is going thru, I've had a dang good 55 years and will not dwell on my problems.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Question for all you men. Do ya'll greet your grill when you open it. H22 just opened the grill and said, well hey there.



Mine get's the; "Hello Darlin"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Bama...congrats on quitting smoking!  That's what I've got to do. This Monday, I went down at work. Went to the doc and he is sending me to a heart specialist Tuesday. Don't know what to expect, whether I will have to do the stress test or what.
> 
> I pm'd JeffC and asked him what his symptoms were, when he was on the camp gathering. I've got some for sure. His best advise was DO NOT BE IN DENIAL!
> 
> I do know this...no matter happens to me, what K80 and his family is going thru, I've had a dang good 55 years and will not dwell on my problems.



Sorry to hear about this Laney. There's plenty enough prayers for us to send one up for you while they figure out what they need to fix.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry to hear about this Laney. There's plenty enough prayers for us to send one up for you while they figure out what they need to fix.




Thanks Hugh, I just got to quit smoking and get in some kind of shape. They weighed me in @ 99-3/4 lbs. I've lost about 4 lbs this year. Right now I'm eating half a pizza, with a salad and I think I might eat an apple or 2.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Thanks Hugh, I just got to quit smoking and get in some kind of shape. They weighed me in @ 99-3/4 lbs. I've lost about 4 lbs this year. Right now I'm eating half a pizza, with a salad and I think I might eat an apple or 2.


Dangit man. I've gotta get rid of about 30lbs. Wish I could hand it over to you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Bama...congrats on quitting smoking!  That's what I've got to do. This Monday, I went down at work. Went to the doc and he is sending me to a heart specialist Tuesday. Don't know what to expect, whether I will have to do the stress test or what.
> 
> I pm'd JeffC and asked him what his symptoms were, when he was on the camp gathering. I've got some for sure. His best advise was DO NOT BE IN DENIAL!
> 
> I do know this...no matter happens to me, what K80 and his family is going thru, I've had a dang good 55 years and will not dwell on my problems.


I won't lie, it was hard and i still think about it nearly every day. The true withdrawals hit me about day 4 and lasted another week. I just decided that i did not want to keep paying the tobacco penalties to the hospital and insurance along with getting nearly slap wore out chasing turkeys around stewart county. I'll be 50 next may and did not want to still be smoking then. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Question for all you men. Do ya'll greet your grill when you open it. H22 just opened the grill and said, well hey there.


Nope, i turn the flames on high before opening. If a wasps nest is in there, i want them cooked when i open the lid. I figure if a varmint is taking a nap, he'll open the lid himself.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Thanks Hugh, I just got to quit smoking and get in some kind of shape. They weighed me in @ 99-3/4 lbs. I've lost about 4 lbs this year. Right now I'm eating half a pizza, with a salad and I think I might eat an apple or 2.


Well, if you have any questions, you know how to reach me. Thinking good thoughts for you, bro! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man. I've gotta get rid of about 30lbs. Wish I could hand it over to you.


Try going gluten free and corn free. You'll lose weight just from not having any options. 
I'm down to 230 and two waist sizes since last april.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Fixed it for you.
> By the way, i renewed my Sam's card JUST get that gallon carton of dehydrated hashbrowns and the one here Doesn't have them!
> They had the dehydrated mashed taters but not hash browns.
> 
> ...




Bait says he's got his bro covered on the hash browns. 






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, what'd you have? Ribs, sammich, pork plate???
> Don't keep us waiting.




I'm a dry rub rib kinda girl... Bait stole my last one. 


Either I need a bib, etiquette lessons or a breast reduction cause I'm darned tired of wearing my food. 

I hate being clumsy.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I won't lie, it was hard and i still think about it nearly every day. The true withdrawals hit me about day 4 and lasted another week. I just decided that i did not want to keep paying the tobacco penalties to the hospital and insurance along with getting nearly slap wore out chasing turkeys around stewart county. I'll be 50 next may and did not want to still be smoking then.
> 
> 
> I understand the penalties. I have a higher insurance rate because of the lack of BMI and being a smoker. The money spent a month alone, I could have a brand new Ranger or Triton and be able to afford the gas.   I absolutely see the monetary benefits to quitting, but I swear this has got to be harder than heroin or some other type drug.
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Either I need a bib, etiquette lessons or a breast reduction cause I'm darned tired of wearing my food.


Umm, I vote bib.


Just sayin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Bait says he's got his bro covered on the hash browns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wel, if things work out to hunt with y'all, i'll bring my upright smoker one weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > I won't lie, it was hard and i still think about it nearly every day. The true withdrawals hit me about day 4 and lasted another week. I just decided that i did not want to keep paying the tobacco penalties to the hospital and insurance along with getting nearly slap wore out chasing turkeys around stewart county. I'll be 50 next may and did not want to still be smoking then.
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Bubbette wants me to take her to Publix. See y'all later!


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Laneybird said:
> 
> 
> > You'll never find a good stress free time to quit. It is incredibly easy to reason out smoking one more (or one more pack). You will have to fight it off.
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2013)

Did I miss anything while I was sleeping?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Did I miss anything while I was sleeping?



I dropped a flower pot on my foot. 

My foot is purple.

I cried.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I dropped a flower pot on my foot.
> 
> My foot is purple.
> 
> I cried.



Late night haiku!
You rawk, girl!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Night youngins.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

Well just picked Mini-Me up from the first foozball game of the season.

We won... barely. 

She loves band. 

One bobcat, one fox and a 6 point. That's all the wildlife we could find tonight. 

See y'all in the moaning.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Up kinda late Turtle.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Up kinda late Turtle.



Winding down after picking the youngest one up from the ball game. 

I think I'm pretty well wound down now. 

We also have the old Dell up and running. It's still got issues but if it drivels til I can get a new one, I'm good with that.  

Night KD.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> With the money i saved from not smoking, i bought a new 46 gallon bofront aquarium with all the fixings. Hope to set the tank up tomorrow and start building up the school.



Don't be getting no sissy fish!, guppys mollie, neons ,angels etc... beginner cichlids!Invest in a 10gal sump.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 31, 2013)

T is tuff!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Night Shakey.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night Shakey.



Later!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Either I need a bib, etiquette lessons or a breast reduction cause I'm darned tired of wearing my food.
> 
> I hate being clumsy.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm, I vote bib.
> 
> 
> Just sayin.








turtlebug said:


> I dropped a flower pot on my foot.
> 
> My foot is purple.
> 
> I cried.




OK, I agree with MC about the bib deal.  We love you just the way that you are!!!  


Now as for the smashed foot/toe problem, well a pair of steel toed crocs would work just fine to help eliminate that problem too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2013)

GOOD MORNING  and HAPPY SATURDAY to all of you drivelers this morning.  Gonna get my rear in gear and go up to the country this morning to check on things.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, I agree with MC about the bib deal.  We love you just the way that you are!!!
> 
> 
> Now as for the smashed foot/toe problem, well a pair of steel toed crocs would work just fine to help eliminate that problem too.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't stop lookin at yo avatar, those eyes, those pouty lips, that sexy haircut . . .
> 
> 
> You can have Dawn, I want YOU !!



I'll take Dawn and Bugsy 

You can have the lawn mowin monkey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'll take Dawn and Bugsy
> 
> You can have the lawn mowin monkey


Greedy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't stop lookin at yo avatar, those eyes, those pouty lips, that sexy haircut . . .
> 
> 
> You can have Dawn, I want YOU !!





Sterlo58 said:


> I'll take Dawn and Bugsy
> 
> You can have the lawn mowin monkey





Neil, I am with you on this one.  Shucks with the two of them, I would've thought that I had died and gone to heaven!!!  


Now as to Quack's lawn mowin monkey.  The word on the street is that this souped-up monkey of his has cut their grass four times in the past two days and has now moved out back to the 20 acre field that Quack had the FPG 2010 gathering in.  Shucks that monkey has cut every blade of grass in the entire field now as well.  As this monkey left that field after cutting all of the grass, he was muttering something about needing some more tannerite or something like that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2013)

Well I rolled over for some more shut eye this morning but am now ready for freshly brewed coffee


----------



## Hankus (Aug 31, 2013)

snonuff


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 31, 2013)

I woke up at regular go to work time.  4:45. I sho am glad to have a few days off. These 12-13 hour days have been a bit tough.

Ahhhhhhh.....coffee


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

Mernin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mernin



Mernin


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mernin



Hiya Neil.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya Neil.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What'd I do now?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What'd I do now?



maybe the messican wanted  a   too????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chopped liver didn't get a   Maybe????


Shush it Gerbil boy...


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> maybe the messican wanted  a   too????



He don't need me to  him.

He knows his ornery self is a given.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I can't help it that Bugsy  me. Don't be a hater Miguel


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I can't help it that Bugsy  me. Don't be a hater Miguel


You shush it also, Hamster boy.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You shush it also, Hamster boy.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


>


Stop it!!! I'm running out of domesticated rodents to call people. 
Umm, errr, ahhh, Sugar Glider boy...


----------



## T.P. (Aug 31, 2013)

Sugar Glider? I like that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sugar Glider? I like that.


Yeah, so did my son, at the first WAR. Some dude had a Sugar Glider there and my boy wanted one. FOR TWO YEARS AFTER THAT HE WANTED ONE!!!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 31, 2013)

If you were a dog, where would you put a 3 year old girls left footed pink crock that you stoled off the porch this morning? Freakin neighborhood dogs... Keep ya dang theivin' dogs put up, people.


----------



## . (Aug 31, 2013)

What's going on in here this morning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Gerbil boy...



I don't know Gerbil.   Can you explain?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't know Gerbil.   Can you explain?


NO!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2013)

Plowing rules


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> What's going on in here this morning?


We are being overrun by domesticated rodents, Bunny Boy..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Plowing rules


Dadgummit!!!! Can a Nutria be a domesticated rodent?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> If you were a dog, where would you put a 3 year old girls left footed pink crock that you stoled off the porch this morning? Freakin neighborhood dogs... Keep ya dang theivin' dogs put up, people.



Wasn't me to come take care of it?

I've got a .22 mag loaded with custom neighborhood nuisance canine rounds.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Wasn't me to come take care of it?
> 
> I've got a .22 mag loaded with custom neighborhood nuisance canine rounds.



Why yes, yes I do....


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

Cheerios cause chocolate chip muffins aren't conducive to my old woman figure anymore.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Cheerios cause chocolate chip muffins aren't conducive to my old woman figure anymore.


Idjit,,,,,,,,,you're not even close to old.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Why yes, yes I do....



I would do that for you and the welfare of a pink Croc.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit,,,,,,,,,you're not even close to old.



You're just being nice cause I said I might go to your FPG thingy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You're just being nice cause I said I might go to your FPG thingy.


I am not!!! 

Don't call me NICE!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgummit!!!! Can a Nutria be a domesticated rodent?



Would make a nice pair of gloves


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Would make a nice pair of gloves


Mittens. No No:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Cheerios cause chocolate chip muffins aren't conducive to my old woman figure anymore.



If your old  I must be prehistoric.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

Ahhh, can you say Balenciaga kids?

Fashionphile is torturing me with these new inventory alerts. 


I'd sell a kidney for one Louis Vuitton monogram Speedy 35, but a kidney and any other body part for a Balenciaga Giant 21 City.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

Moanin'......
Got to take a shower and do rounds at the hospital and then its football and aquarium makeover the rest of the day.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mittens. No No:



Kittens


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ahhh, can you say Balenciaga kids?
> 
> Fashionphile is torturing me with these new inventory alerts.
> 
> ...



sorry, i don't speak hoitytoity.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Moanin'......
> Got to take a shower and do rounds at the hospital and then its football and aquarium makeover the rest of the day.



Pre bow season house cleaning today then either tomorrow or Monday, Rancher riding in the mud at the lease.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, i don't speak hoitytoity.



Purses


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Pre bow season house cleaning today then either tomorrow or Monday, Rancher riding in the mud at the lease.



watch out for snakes. I bet that place is wrapped up with moccassins right now with al the water.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Purses



1300 DOLLARS for a purse that looks like a briefcase with rivets?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> watch out for snakes. I bet that place is wrapped up with moccassins right now with al the water.




Don't remind me. The one snake that will strike terror in me like no other. 

That's why I said I'd be bogging on my Rancher, not walking. 





rhbama3 said:


> 1300 DOLLARS for a purse that looks like a briefcase with rivets?



It's all about that sweet, soft leather. Gets better with age. 

Heck, I'm just trying to find a used one I can afford. 


Or justify.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't remind me. The one snake that will strike terror in me like no other.
> 
> That's why I said I'd be bogging on my Rancher, not walking.
> 
> ...



I bet we could find a soft leather purse a lot cheaper than that Backlava brand.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I bet we could find a soft leather purse a lot cheaper than that Backlava brand.


Women, they say the silliest things.


----------



## sleepr71 (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Purses



They also make some rediculously expensive shoes too! Men,don't EVER agree to your woman buying anything with the name of "Louis/Luis/Louise"No No:! Let's just say we can buy 4-5 nice pairs of boots for some of those shoes  Now,I'd like to know more about the mowing monkey...


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Afternoon Youngins


----------



## fishbait (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Purses



No


----------



## T.P. (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello, Keebs. Just passing thru.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, Keebs. Just passing thru.



 Hi, me too.........


----------



## Self! (Aug 31, 2013)

Who is ready for some college football? Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hi, me too.........



Hey Shuggums !!! 



Otis said:


> Who is ready for some college football? Roll Tide Roll!


ROLL TIDE ROLL Brotha


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Shuggums !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


If I talk to you like I do my grill will it make you hot? 

OH, and don't have any food or drink in your mouth when you open that pm.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I talk to you like I do my grill will it make you hot?



HHhhhmmm, steamy maybe.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HHhhhmmm, steamy maybe.........


see addendum to my post.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> see addendum to my post.



glad I had taken the last swallow of my Mt.Dew!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> glad I had taken the last swallow of my Mt.Dew!


Dew spew out of your nose does put a spark in your step.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dew spew out of your nose does put a spark in your step.



ya got dat right!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dew spew out of your nose does put a spark in your step.



sparking.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> glad I had taken the last swallow of my Mt.Dew!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dew spew out of your nose does put a spark in your step.





Keebs said:


> ya got dat right!





Mean secret keepers.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay, since I know Miggy will be checking this thread and so as not to scare off any potential FPG goers, I gots a few questions that need answering. 

I'm planning on going early Saturday morning and bringing some tater salad, pecan pies, cooler of Diet Coke (for me) and other various junk.

IF (and that's a big IF), I were to bring a tent, pay my tenting fees and spend the night...

I know there are showers.

Is there a place to plug in my hair dryer?

What about my flat iron?

Are the mirrors sufficient for makeup application or am I gonna have to get some of our forum attendees to fire up their pickup spotlights and use someone's rearview mirror?

What's the general weather that time of the year above the gnat line? Cool enough for a long sleeve shirt? What about at night?

If a raccoon or other varmit tries to get into my tent, will anyone have my back or will you all just sit around with cameras in one hand and a beer in the other?

I think that's all for now. I'm sure I'll have more questions as the time draws nearer.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2013)

Interesting.  Some folks LOVE attention.

Thanks


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2013)

do what?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 31, 2013)

Just passing back thru again..


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes; that's right.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 31, 2013)

crap; how did I miss that one


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, since I know Miggy will be checking this thread and so as not to scare off any potential FPG goers, I gots a few questions that need answering.
> 
> I'm planning on going early Saturday morning and bringing some tater salad, pecan pies, cooler of Diet Coke (for me) and other various junk.
> 
> ...


----------



## T.P. (Aug 31, 2013)

A flat iron in a tent? I've heard it all now.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey, look what I just did.. Sorry 03..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, since I know Miggy will be checking this thread and so as not to scare off any potential FPG goers, I gots a few questions that need answering.
> 
> I'm planning on going early Saturday morning and bringing some tater salad, pecan pies, cooler of Diet Coke (for me) and other various junk.
> 
> ...



Showers .......Yes

Electricity........Yes

Mirrors...........Maybe

Weather is generally mild

If I can make it there we will have our camper, and there is a mirror in it


----------



## T.P. (Aug 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hey, look what I just did.. Sorry 03..



When you read what I said, it even looks like I was trying. Really, I wasn't.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

about to get the aquarium taken apart and get the new one up and running I figure it'll take about 4 hours. see y'all later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Showers .......Yes
> 
> Electricity........Yes
> 
> ...





High maintenance ...... YES


Well worth it ....            YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Crickett (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ahhh, can you say Balenciaga kids?
> 
> Fashionphile is torturing me with these new inventory alerts.
> 
> ...



eh, their ok.  




*that's talk for...I really can't afford one of those*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't wanna go to work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2013)

just got off the mower.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, since I know Miggy will be checking this thread and so as not to scare off any potential FPG goers, I gots a few questions that need answering.
> 
> I'm planning on going early Saturday morning and bringing some tater salad, pecan pies, cooler of Diet Coke (for me) and other various junk.
> 
> ...


You'll be fine. Rutt will have his camper, I'll have my popup camper, the showers / restrooms have sinks with mirrors and are nice facilities . Now, did someone say something about a pecan pie?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, since I know Miggy will be checking this thread and so as not to scare off any potential FPG goers, I gots a few questions that need answering.
> 
> I'm planning on going early Saturday morning and bringing some tater salad, pecan pies, cooler of Diet Coke (for me) and other various junk.
> 
> ...



They even had washers and dryers last time I stayed there. It is pretty civilized as state parks go. 
Did you say sumpin bout pecan pies ???


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah, if anyone gets any weird PM's from me or if it seems like I'm PUI, I promise, I'm not.

Mimi (Meemers) is getting super clingy and decided she wants to try and sleep in the bed with mommy tonight.... and help her play on her computer. 

This is NOT going to go well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, if anyone gets any weird PM's from me or if it seems like I'm PUI, I promise, I'm not.
> 
> Mimi (Meemers) is getting super clingy and decided she wants to try and sleep in the bed with mommy tonight.... and help her play on her computer.
> 
> This is NOT going to go well.



Tell Abby that Uncle Creepy says "Hi"!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Tell Abby that Uncle Creepy says "Hi"!





She said "MY COUCH"


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

here's the way i spent most of my afternoon:
 First pic is my 29 gallon tank with fluorescent light fixture, Penguin 350 filter, heater, air stone and pump, a couple of pieces of driftwood with small live plants, and several fake plants.
 Second is the new 46 gallon bowfront with double T5 High output fixture, Emperor 400 filter, heater, air stone, the driftwood with plants, and  several new live plants.

Only 2 fish died so far in the move. Both jumped out of the holding bucket and were dried out when i found them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> She said "MY COUCH"



The right half is hers and its understood that i NEVER sit there. She thinks she's Sheldon Cooper doesn't she?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The right half is hers and its understood that i NEVER sit there. She thinks she's Sheldon Cooper doesn't she?



She *IS* who Sheldon Cooper was modeled after.     

It's okay Wobbert-Woo!  she does it to Mimi too. Looks at her and said "MY COUCH" and "I sit there".    

I'm loving the new aquarium. Can I bring the cats over to see it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> She *IS* who Sheldon Cooper was modeled after.
> 
> It's okay Wobbert-Woo!  she does it to Mimi too. Looks at her and said "MY COUCH" and "I sit there".
> 
> I'm loving the new aquarium. Can I bring the cats over to see it?



I doubt the cats notice the aquarium with Sammy drooling on their heads. I'm sure he'd appreciate the kitty snacks.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I doubt the cats notice the aquarium with Sammy drooling on their heads. I'm sure he'd appreciate the kitty snacks.



I miss Sammy so much. It's been too long since I've had his Royal Blubberness smothering the last living breath out of me.     


If I ever loved a friend's dog as much as my own, it's Sammy.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

Alrighty then. If my sweet little Meemers has a gas problem one more time tonight, she WILL BE GOING BACK TO THE LIVING ROOM.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty then. If my sweet little Meemers has a gas problem one more time tonight, she WILL BE GOING BACK TO THE LIVING ROOM.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



DUDE!!! 

This kitten is POTENT!   


She better be glad I love her little stinky raccoon looking self.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> DUDE!!!
> 
> This kitten is POTENT!
> 
> ...


I thought you wuz a UGA fan..


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you wuz a UGA fan..



What the heck does my little Siamese kitten have to do with UGA?    


I'm a born UGA fan.

My family is originally from Alabama and my first school years were spent in Alabama so I holler ROLL TIDE louder than Go Dawgs.

Now I have a child that is determined that she WILL BE a Ramblin Wreck. 

Such a house divided.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What the heck does my little Siamese kitten have to do with UGA?
> 
> 
> I'm a born UGA fan.
> ...



I knew there was something I loved about you.......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> DUDE!!!
> 
> This kitten is POTENT!
> 
> ...


We have been raising an English Cocker Spaniel for our trainer.............I told Tag that there is a reason that God made him so cute.........His Name is Trouble, and for good reason!!

He goes back home this week........I'm going to miss him!!............A little


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

Great.......
Beeper just went off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Great.......
> Beeper just went off.


Who's backing up?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's backing up?



I got to go to work in the morning.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Great.......
> Beeper just went off.


Hope it is a short night!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 31, 2013)

Alrighty... 

Ball-Ball, the matriarch of the feline family here is NOT HAPPY about the little invader locked in the bedroom with us. 

And if this kitten don't stop making biscuits on my stomach and lay down and go to sleep, I'm gonna lose it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What the heck does my little Siamese kitten have to do with UGA?
> 
> 
> I'm a born UGA fan.
> ...





Whoooooot a mini TbugZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2013)

Unless Clemson falls to pieces in the last 9 minutes of the game, there will be a lot of unhappy Dawgs. I'll have to see how it ended in the morning.
Night, y'all!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2013)

Dang Spiderwebs!!...........I hate taking the dogs out after dark this time of year!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Spiderwebs!!...........I hate taking the dogs out after dark this time of year!!





You oughta walk these catwalks !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You oughta walk these catwalks !!!


Been there done that!!...........Nothing like a face full of spiderweb!!

Now where is the spider??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been there done that!!...........Nothing like a face full of spiderweb!!
> 
> Now where is the spider??





I bout knocked myself over the rail one night !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey late nighters 

Been a busy 2 days workin the fields but things are looking good.. the fields not me sure wouldn't mind that cab QUACK talked about. Hope all that dirt I washed off don't plug anything up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2013)

ouch it is early


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ouch it is early





Or, really late .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2013)

Good Morning Gobblin and Quack.

I have been up for over an hour and haven't gotten anything accomplished yet.  Maybe a cup of coffee will help to get my motor running.

Happy September Sunday Morning to all of you drivelers.  I see that those     surely got up early this morning too.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know wether to beat a cat cause she's picky and doesn't like her new food or to beat Bait for being so concerned about her grumpy ornery aging self that he changed her food. 


I've barely had a minute of sleep with all of her fussing and him fussing back at her.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 1, 2013)

Mornin peeps. Can't sleep. Dang stuffy nose. I cut grass yesterday and my sinuses are working overtime.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2013)

Happy Sunday kids


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 1, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin peeps. Can't sleep. Dang stuffy nose. I cut grass yesterday and my sinuses are working overtime.




Yep, was hitting the Nasonex before 6 this morning. 

Gotta get these sinuses under control before I try to head up north of the gnat line where y'all got all that weird pollen. 




blood on the ground said:


> Happy Sunday kids




Blood


----------



## T.P. (Sep 1, 2013)

Just lookin' around.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm all alone in here.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 1, 2013)

Okay, Maybe not. 


Morning TP.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 1, 2013)

Hiya, turtle!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

yep


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep



Mebbe


----------



## T.P. (Sep 1, 2013)

Hay, Hankus.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2013)

one is never alone


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, was hitting the Nasonex before 6 this morning.
> 
> Gotta get these sinuses under control before I try to head up north of the gnat line where y'all got all that weird pollen.
> 
> ...



mernin!!! look at what me and the kids did yesterday


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like a good day with the youngins Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Looks like a good day with the youngins Blood



it always is...


----------



## T.P. (Sep 1, 2013)

Looking good, blood! Y'all in South Texas? I ain't seen dust flying like that nowhere round these parts. Plowing mud up hera.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

mornin yallses


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Looking good, blood! Y'all in South Texas? I ain't seen dust flying like that nowhere round these parts. Plowing mud up hera.



Nope Heard co. GA


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin!!! look at what me and the kids did yesterday



Looks like a good time Blood. 

Bait supposed to go do some mowing at our place today. I'm still working on major house cleaning. 

I want the rain to go away and some COLD weather to set in.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin!!! look at what me and the kids did yesterday



Lookin real nice and everyone looks happy blood 

Going to try and get some peas in the ground today and started a small spot yesterday that I 2 bottomed plowed and need to run the disk thru then going to sew some alfalfa in, 4 bucks a lb so got 5lbs guess we'll see how that goes. I'd like to see some rain.....

Why do cats love to catch mice outside then bring them inside to play with when there's plenty they could catch in the house to play with


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2013)

Moanin kids....come on Fall.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids....come on WINTER.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids....come on Fall.



I need some mid-40's. Come on mid-40's!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I need some mid-40's. Come on mid-40's!



I heard that. I'd take a low 70 today.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

40's.....that would be NICE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard that. I'd take a low 70 today.



Winter would be grand but I agree low 70 today would be nice.   Hot and sticky out there running the string trimmer where the mower won't go.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Winter would be grand but I agree low 70 today would be nice.   Hot and sticky out there running the string trimmer where the mower won't go.



Invest in Roundup....it's easier on your back!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 1, 2013)

I need Quacks mowin monkey IMBY ASAP!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Invest in Roundup....it's easier on your back!



There is at least 25 gal of concentrate in the chemical shed and at 2 oz per gallon that would make what 150-160 gallons?   But there are some places dead grass or wash outs just wouldn't look right.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There is at least 25 gal of concentrate in the chemical shed and at 2 oz per gallon that would make what 150-160 gallons?   But there are some places dead grass or wash outs just wouldn't look right.



This must be why my wife hates how I do the lawn


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard that. I'd take a low 70 today.


Absolutely with a dew point in the 50's


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There is at least 25 gal of concentrate in the chemical shed and at 2 oz per gallon that would make what 150-160 gallons?   But there are some places dead grass or wash outs just wouldn't look right.



Won't be long and I'll be workin from 1:30-til prob midnight in it on 130 deg asphalt  Might lose a pound or two


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Absolutely with a dew point in the 50's



Mornin RUTT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2013)

I see mrs hawtnet! Y'all have a good time? Sorry I missed ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin RUTT!


Dang hate I missed seein you. Shoulda been there Friday night. Day late and dolla short, but we had a ball at the race.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang hate I missed seein you. Shoulda been there Friday night. Day late and dolla short, but we had a ball at the race.



Glad to hear it. I got off a little early and text and called, figgered y'all could'nt hear it. So I left after about 30 mins. I couldn't remember the seat #'s, figgered I'd never find y'all. I was wore slap out anyway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad to hear it. I got off a little early and text and called, figgered y'all could'nt hear it. So I left after about 30 mins. I couldn't remember the seat #'s, figgered I'd never find y'all. I was wore slap out anyway.



You're right. Just happened to look at my phone. Couldn't hear a thing. Maybe next time. I kept lookin at those camera guys tryin to see if i saw you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm hawngry....i think cheese burgerz


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

hawg shoulder an trimmins


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2013)

dougefresh said:


>


^^^ Cheeto's...


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 1, 2013)

Butterfinger bites... Im adicted to them... How ya been bro?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2013)

dougefresh said:


> Butterfinger bites... Im adicted to them... How ya been bro?


Doin good. How's things down your way, besides hot?


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doin good. How's things down your way, besides hot?



Things are going great. To wet to do much out in the woods but able to get a few things done around the house. Still a long way away for it being worthy of a gathering...lol...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2013)

dougefresh said:


> Things are going great. To wet to do much out in the woods but able to get a few things done around the house. Still a long way away for it being worthy of a gathering...lol...


Dangit man. Get busy


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2013)

I got the cow and the flat rock thang going on outside


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I got the cow and the flat rock thang going on outside


What color is the cow?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What color is the cow?



Black and white with a number 24 tag in its ear ...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

that's my cow


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

I need a cow to replace my dead one, dont care what color it is.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 1, 2013)

More tractor work done and about 75lb of peas planted time for a break


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll sell ya that one of mine at blood's


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

Waitin' on the ribs to cook up just right 'fore I smother them in sauce...guess I'd better go mix up the tater salad...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2013)

long day at work on a sunday. I still have tomorrow to get thru before this call week is over.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> long day at work on a sunday. I still have tomorrow to get thru before this call week is over.



You can do it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Sunday evening youngins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 1, 2013)

well hey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> well hey


HAY 

(that ones for Matty one shirt)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2013)

Shutting down the degrit, blunger, and mining operations tonight, gonna be a slow one . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 1, 2013)

Dang, it just started pouring down rain.  Looks like somebody just snapped their finger and it went from 0-120 in two seconds.  Now the wind has really started to blow as well.   Dang, while I am typing this a bolt of lightning just hit really close and scared the monkey dung out of me. Heck, I didn't know anything about any rain coming this way.   

Gotta go catch ya'll later.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

Been taking practice tests all day, for the *big* one on Wednesday. according to the results I've seen all day, I think I'm heading the right direction.

I just can't wait until Thursday. It'll all be over then!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 1, 2013)

Jus' lookin again.


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 1, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Been taking practice tests all day, for the *big* one on Wednesday. according to the results I've seen all day, I think I'm heading the right direction.
> 
> I just can't wait until Thursday. It'll all be over then!


You're not worrying your pretty little head, right? You got this in the bag already, sweetheart. Piece of pie!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

YaraDV. said:


> You're not worrying your pretty little head, right? You got this in the bag already, sweetheart. Piece of pie!




Me? Worry? Bahahahaha!!!! 







Uhhhhh, maybe just a little bit


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 1, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me? Worry? Bahahahaha!!!!
> 
> 
> Uhhhhh, maybe just a little bit



You keep doubting my advice and it keeps coming true. Quit worrying your pretty little head, no need. Jew got this chiquita banana!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2013)

Home early and diggin it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Home early and diggin it!



 hi


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

YaraDV. said:


> You keep doubting my advice and it keeps coming true. Quit worrying your pretty little head, no need. Jew got this chiquita banana!



I don't doubt it at all, pony head!! I just can't wait to get my confirmation email with my license number in it!


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 1, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I don't doubt it at all, pony head!! I just can't wait to get my confirmation email with my license number in it!



HEY, that's strictly top secret, cia, fbi, secret service stuff, that you're spilling out! Don't make me


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> hi



Well well well, looky here!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2013)

YaraDV. said:


> HEY, that's strictly top secret, cia, fbi, secret service stuff, that you're spilling out! Don't make me



Lawdy mercy!!! Double twubble!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawdy mercy!!! Double twubble!!!


Looking at your avatar, looks like YOU are the trouble.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

YaraDV. said:


> HEY, that's strictly top secret, cia, fbi, secret service stuff, that you're spilling out! Don't make me



Promise??




Jeff C. said:


> Lawdy mercy!!! Double twubble!!!



Mhmmm!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2013)

YaraDV. said:


> Looking at your avatar, looks like YOU are the trouble.



He's eyeballin yours right now


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2013)

You doin all right, Ms Yara?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He's eyeballin yours right now



How's Jag these days?


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 1, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Promise??
> 
> Mhmmm!


Yes ma'am I do.


Jeff C. said:


> He's eyeballin yours right now


Do you know who's all in that pic?


Jeff C. said:


> You doin all right, Ms Yara?


I'm doin'. Y'all doin' well down yonder?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

Finally! a few minutes to sit down! Phew it's been crazy here. Had the kids dancin' in circles for the last hour. Got some GOOOOD videos!!


----------



## . (Sep 1, 2013)

Mmmmm.....Cherry Berry Pie and an ice cold glass of milk.


----------



## YaraDV. (Sep 1, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Finally! a few minutes to sit down! Phew it's been crazy here. Had the kids dancin' in circles for the last hour. Got some GOOOOD videos!!



They are soooo cute! I giggle when she told him to get off her back. I want to eat him up!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Mmmmm.....Cherry Berry Pie and an ice cold glass of milk.



Sounds yummy!!



YaraDV. said:


> They are soooo cute! I giggle when she told him to get off her back. I want to eat him up!



They crack me up!! I feel like I've done a couple of dozen sit ups after laughing at them for the past few hours


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2013)

supper at Olive garden with the girls, put some new fish in the aquarium, and ready to kick off the shoes and call it a night. I had the mixed grill skewers and all you can eat salad( no croutons). Pretty doggone good!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> supper at Olive garden with the girls, put some new fish in the aquarium, and ready to kick off the shoes and call it a night. I had the mixed grill skewers and all you can eat salad( no croutons). Pretty doggone good!



GAWD I could eat 6 bowls of that salad and nothing else!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> GAWD I could eat 6 bowls of that salad and nothing else!



Its easy to do when thats the only things on the menu you can eat.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Its easy to do when thats the only things on the menu you can eat.



When I was in school, a few of my classmates and I would go for lunch. Soup, salad, and breadsticks. We'd each get just one bowl of soup, but TONS of salad. I swear, one time we got at least 12 bowls. And there were only 4 of us!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

I always pichered Unks monkey as a chain smokin drunk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I always pichered Unks monkey as a chain smokin drunk





What's wrong with that ??


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

evenin ladies


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I always pichered Unks monkey as a chain smokin drunk



You too???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's wrong with that ??



nothin 


I was halfway on that with a dog once....jus couldnt get him to not slobber the smokes out


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> You too???



yep





wanna spider monkey


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhh....do I want one? Or is that a new name for, er, something?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

I shoulda not added the monkey part.........I need a beer


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I shoulda not added the monkey part.........I need a beer



Ha! What's the beer supposed to do, make the words smoother??


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ha! What's the beer supposed to do, make the words smoother??



no, jus getem together an possibly in the correct orientation


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> no, jus getem together an possibly in the correct orientation



Good luck with that! I wish we had beer in the house. I could use a few too!! Been all sorts of stressed out the past few days. Think I'll hire a DD for after my test on Wed.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sugar Plum said:


> Uhhh....do I want one? Or is that a new name for, er, something?





Hankus said:


> I shoulda not added the monkey part.........I need a beer





Hankus said:


> no, jus getem together an possibly in the correct orientation


So are we looking for a Monkey Spider??..........I think you need at least three more beers!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 1, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So are we looking for a Monkey Spider??..........I think you need at least three more beers!!



Me thinks you might be right!!

Gonna hit the sack. I'll check in tomorrow!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me thinks you might be right!!
> 
> Gonna hit the sack. I'll check in tomorrow!


G'night Girl!!..........Got my fingers crossed for your test results!!..........You have got it!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

Unl has a spider ridin monkey I betcha


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

night SP


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2013)

Neph has completely lost "it."


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

it runnoft


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neph has completely lost "it."


Naww I think he found them all!!...........Even the ones he had put back for emergencies!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Naww I think he found them all!!...........Even the ones he had put back for emergencies!!





Think mebbe he shoulda checked the "born on date."


----------



## Hankus (Sep 1, 2013)

born on dates are merely a suggestion of best times.....trivial matters really


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> How's Jag these days?



Sorry, got tied up for awhile. He's fine Ms Shuga! You go knock them tests out and we will get together for a beer or two, worse comes to worse we'll let Jag drive.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin RUTT!



Evening Jeffro!!

Naps pretty much interupted my day!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry, got tied up for awhile. He's fine Ms Shuga! You go knock them tests out and we will get together for a beer or two, worse comes to worse we'll let Jag drive.






We're gonna have to video that !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Wheres da coffee idjits at dis moanin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 2, 2013)

Good Morning and HAPPY LABOR DAY to all of you fellow drivelers.   I am looking for some coffee too so that I can get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2013)

Well it is here for those who imbibe .   I got busy finding the presents hidden from me for my s.o. since it is her bd.  I might be good but did find them all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is here for those who imbibe .   I got busy finding the presents hidden from me for my s.o. since it is her bd.  I might be good but did find them all.


The mind,,,,,,,,,,,,what a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

1 hr to go !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The mind,,,,,,,,,,,,what a terrible thing to waste.



Don't be poking the hornet's nest.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1 hr to go !!!!!







gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't be poking the hornet's nest.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Where's Blood on Ground? I bet he's about to float away right now. I wonder if he has his swimmies on?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's Blood on Ground? I bet he's about to float away right now. I wonder if he has his swimmies on?



I'm here and yes it's thunder booming outside! Gives me a reason to open the windows and listen to the rain.

Happy labor day to everyone!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Trapped inside today because of weather. Had planned to take the boy kayaking with a back up plan of doing some target practice. Both plans foiled by the weather.

Y'all pray that I don't get banded in the Political Forum today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Trapped inside today because of weather. Had planned to take the boy kayaking with a back up plan of doing some target practice. Both plans foiled by the weather.
> 
> Y'all pray that I don't get banded in the Political Forum today.



Dude, go roller skating......that would be a safe plan to keep you from getting banded.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude, go roller skating......that would be a safe plan to keep you from getting banded.


I don't have enough pillows to strap to my backside to enjoy that activity. I was thinking of something that didn't result in broken bones and was less affiliated with urban degenerates and more affiliated with the great outdoors. 

Since you're such the risk taker, go to the PF  and look up my "Monkey with a Hand Grenade" thread and strap on yo roller skates.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't have enough pillows to strap to my backside to enjoy that activity. I was thinking of something that didn't result in broken bones and was less affiliated with urban degenerates and more affiliated with the great outdoors.
> 
> Since you're such the risk taker, go to the PF  and look up my "Monkey with a Hand Grenade" thread and strap on yo roller skates.



I was just trying to help a brother out....

See you in the PF


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

Sunny and hazy in Franklin Co, USA.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't have enough pillows to strap to my backside to enjoy that activity. I was thinking of something that didn't result in broken bones and was less affiliated with urban degenerates and more affiliated with the great outdoors.
> 
> Since you're such the risk taker, go to the PF  and look up my "Monkey with a Hand Grenade" thread and strap on yo roller skates.



Was going kayaking also, but keep watching the ugly green and yellow blob coming at us.

messican fall forward without fear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Was going kayaking also, but keep watching the ugly green and yellow blob coming at us.
> 
> messican fall forward without fear.


Murphy's Law dictates that all falls on roller skates will be backwards, bruising your keester and breaking your wrists.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2013)

Ugh; this weather sucks


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

Mornin youngins.....


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> If you were a dog, where would you put a 3 year old girls left footed pink crock that you stoled off the porch this morning? Freakin neighborhood dogs... Keep ya dang theivin' dogs put up, people.



Left footed pink crock has been recovered within 100 yards of where it was last seen. Thanks for everyone who joined in the search and recovery efforts. Lil' t.p. is happy now. She's walking a straight line now instead of just turning left.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Left footed pink crock has been recovered within 100 yards of where it was last seen. Thanks for everyone who joined in the search and recovery efforts. Lil' t.p. is happy now. She's walking a straight line now instead of just turning left.


Glad I could be of assistance.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Morning, peeps....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps....


How ya derin bamer? Got dem flounders in da queerium yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Murphy's Law dictates that all falls on roller skates will be backwards, bruising your keester and breaking your wrists.



Show off you mad skills and skate backwards then.  




T.P. said:


> Left footed pink crock has been recovered within 100 yards of where it was last seen. Thanks for everyone who joined in the search and recovery efforts. Lil' t.p. is happy now. She's walking a straight line now instead of just turning left.



So you got the drone report?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How ya derin bamer? Got dem flounders in da queerium yet?



Not yet. Just dropped in the can of sardines but they are still getting used to the water i guess. Havent moved much.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

The messican could brang back roller derby in about a year..... I got silky short shorts he could borrow for his uniform.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 2, 2013)

Morning folks 

Looking good that we could get some rain  

Two small bucks this morning nibblin winter peas. can't stay long got more to plant then come on rain


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The messican could brang back roller derby in about a year..... I got silky short shorts he could borrow for his uniform.



I got some knee high white socks with the double red band at the top he could borrow also.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Hard day today y'all. 

One year. 

I really miss my daddy.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2013)

shonuff


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hard day today y'all.
> 
> One year.
> 
> I really miss my daddy.



Sorry, turtle.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sorry, turtle.



Thanks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hard day today y'all.
> 
> One year.
> 
> I really miss my daddy.


I feel your pain. Saturday was a year since mom passed. 

Hang in there Tbug.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I feel your pain. Saturday was a year since mom passed.
> 
> Hang in there Tbug.



very sorry for both of you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> very sorry for both of you.


Thank you sir. And BTW, there is a thread out there with your name on it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank you sir. And BTW, there is a thread out there with your name on it.



Oh God!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I feel your pain. Saturday was a year since mom passed.
> 
> Hang in there Tbug.





blood on the ground said:


> very sorry for both of you.



Thanks y'all.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hard day today y'all.
> 
> One year.
> 
> I really miss my daddy.




I know your pain too. Even though it's been almost 25 years ago I still miss mine a ton! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I feel your pain. Saturday was a year since mom passed.
> 
> Hang in there Tbug.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a poacher on my property.. thing is I kinda feel sorry for the feller! 6ft off the ground!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hard day today y'all.
> 
> One year.
> 
> I really miss my daddy.



I know you do Lea.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hard day today y'all.
> 
> One year.
> 
> I really miss my daddy.



Yes ma'am, that would be a sad day, sorry.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I have a poacher on my property.. thing is I kinda feel sorry for the feller! 6ft off the ground!



Could be a midget. That would be pretty high for a midget.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Could be a midget. That would be pretty high for a midget.



True dat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

Lala


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Lala


The poachers name is Lala?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


^^^ fried pickles with horshradish sauce.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The poachers name is Lala?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ^^^ fried pickles with horshradish sauce.



oh yum, love fried pickles!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Could be a midget. That would be pretty high for a midget.



.....Little person! Get it right!



blood on the ground said:


> Lala







Miguel Cervantes said:


> The poachers name is Lala?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> .....Little person! Get it right!



No one asked you womenz.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oh yum, love fried pickles!


Me too. Wish I had some.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too. Wish I had some.



get some hamburger dill chips, dip in Zaterans fish fry & fry dem baby's up!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No one asked you womenz.......



 you gettin a 'tude wif a WOW on here?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> get some hamburger dill chips, dip in Zaterans fish fry & fry dem baby's up!


Oh goody !!! Promise??? You'll come to the fall gathering and make some for me??? That is so nice of you Shuggums!!! U Da Bestist...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 2, 2013)

Short break then time for alfafa seed to go in the ground.

Think I found QUACKS monkey??????  but I thinks QUACK should get him a rider


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Anudder question concerning FPG...

How is the Verizon reception up there?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh goody !!! Promise??? You'll come to the fall gathering and make some for me??? That is so nice of you Shuggums!!! U Da Bestist...


got a fryer to take with you??


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Short break then time for alfafa seed to go in the ground.
> 
> Think I found QUACKS monkey??????  but I thinks QUACK should get him a rider


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Anudder question concerning FPG...
> 
> How is the Verizon reception up there?


We go to these things to get away from that stuff...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> got a fryer to take with you??


Why yes, yes I do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Short break then time for alfafa seed to go in the ground.
> 
> Think I found QUACKS monkey??????  but I thinks QUACK should get him a rider



That ain't no monkey!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We go to these things to get away from that stuff...



I know that but I might have to call Bait for tent operating instructions or something.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I know that but I might have to call Bait for tent operating instructions or something.


We got that covered too, but I suspect you won't have to sleep in any tent.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We got that covered too, but I suspect you won't have to sleep in any tent.



Somebody reserving me a suite at the Hilton complete with one of them fancy robes, room service and a private masseuse? 

I'll be fine in my little tent.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2013)

Verison was fair at camp, excellent on the lake fer me last year


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Verison was fair at camp, excellent on the lake fer me last year



Thank you Hankus


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2013)

Labor Day afternoon youngins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Somebody reserving me a suite at the Hilton complete with one of them fancy robes, room service and a private masseuse?
> 
> I'll be fine in my little tent.


You snore that bad huh?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2013)

Think I'll sleep in my truck again.....miggy makes a pretty good alarm if ya can call him in with frog chirping


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Think I'll sleep in my truck again.....miggy makes a pretty good alarm if ya can call him in with frog chirping


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2013)

I wonder what it would take to convince the Mr. to go camping up at Hamburg Park for FPG.....

Howdy y'all! Quick drop in to see how everyone's doin'. Gotta keep studying for Wed.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

Just passing through, reading some words.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I wonder what it would take to convince the Mr. to go camping up at Hamburg Park for FPG.....
> 
> Howdy y'all! Quick drop in to see how everyone's doin'. Gotta keep studying for Wed.




Tell him the fishing is pretty good there, as long as you don't let Hankus borrow your fishing poles.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell him the fishing is pretty good there, as long as you don't let Hankus borrow your fishing poles.



I brought it back......mebbe a lil wet, but I brought it back


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell him the fishing is pretty good there, as long as you don't let Hankus borrow your fishing poles.



Yeah, I seem to remember reading something about losing poles...

Gotta check the map and see what kind of drive we'd be lookin' at. I have to get all the ducks in a row before makin' a proposition of any sort with that man 

Hope y'all are good! I'm bout to go cross eyed looking at all this test stuff. Talked with a few classmates and they've all passed so far, with the exception of one. Breaks my heart, too. She wants to be a nurse so badly. But, if I remember correctly, she's one of the few that was strugglin' the entire time. Poor kid even got stuck with the maximum amount of questions (205) said she was there for 4 hours! 

I think I may take Jeff up on that beer drinkin' offer, maybe I should find out how Jag drives, first


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why yes, yes I do.





turtlebug said:


> I know that but I might have to call Bait for tent operating instructions or something.


you'll have plenty of "experts" there to help out!


KyDawg said:


> Labor Day afternoon youngins.


Hiya Pops!


Sugar Plum said:


> I wonder what it would take to convince the Mr. to go camping up at Hamburg Park for FPG.....
> 
> Howdy y'all! Quick drop in to see how everyone's doin'. Gotta keep studying for Wed.


 for your tests......... but I know you got this thing whooped!


T.P. said:


> Just passing through, reading some words.


yeah?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> for your tests......... but I know you got this thing whooped!



Thank you, Keebs!! I'm feeling pretty good about it. I just hope I don't freak out on Wed. morning. No matter how much I got it, test anxiety hurts me every time. I'd really, REALLY like to NOT have to take a Xanax before the test. They don't effect me near as bad as most people, but those test people are crazy about everything. I don't want ANYthing to be used against me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you'll have plenty of "experts" there to help out!


Yep, If we can help assemble AJ and his brides Hansel and Gretal tent, complete with closet, changing room and indoor plumbing bathroom I think we can handle any of them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

Just cruised the local WalMart....the things you can see up in that place


----------



## Hankus (Sep 2, 2013)

lawd that was heckuva monstrosity tripod had


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll check in later. Gotta get back to it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy Labor Day folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Watching Dawn float around the pool . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yeah, I seem to remember reading something about losing poles...
> 
> Gotta check the map and see what kind of drive we'd be lookin' at. I have to get all the ducks in a row before makin' a proposition of any sort with that man
> 
> ...



The way I figger it is, after you passed dat test with flyin colors, you and I won't care much bout his drivin. It should be a tad better'n ours 



Keebs said:


> you'll have plenty of "experts" there to help out!
> 
> Hiya Pops!
> 
> ...



No shortage of xspurts round here!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2013)

I really wanted to share some photos of us with Mud,Mz Vicki and Mud's Bro and Sis-in-law wiff ya'll. My inside computer is sick today and that's where the pics are.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Watching Dawn float around the pool . . .




Fixin to do the same. The sun finally decided to shine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Watching Dawn float around the pool . . .



Pics?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really wanted to share some photos of us with Mud,Mz Vicki and Mud's Bro and Sis-in-law wiff ya'll. My inside computer is sick today and that's where the pics are.



 we are diss-u-pointed in you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixin to do the same. The sun finally decided to shine.





Jeff C. said:


> Pics?





Think I'll ease around da shack with my Red Ryder and shoot a hole in her float . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixin to do the same. The sun finally decided to shine.



Might line my truck wiff visqueen and filler up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll ease around da shack with my Red Ryder and shoot a hole in her float . .



LOL.....I DD dare ya!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta check the map and see what kind of drive we'd be lookin' at. I have to get all the ducks in a row before makin' a proposition of any sort with that man


About an hour, and a half..........Head towards Gray, then Milledgville, then Sandersville


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll ease around da shack with my Red Ryder and shoot a hole in her float . .


Lawd that sounds like somefin H22 would do.


Jeff C. said:


> Might line my truck wiff visqueen and filler up!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah?



Yep.. 



Jeff C. said:


> Might line my truck wiff visqueen and filler up!



Run the exhaust in there and make a Jacuzzi!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> About an hour, and a half..........Head towards Gray, then Milledgville, then Sandersville



Just looked at my schedule, looks like I may make this one afterall


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep..
> 
> 
> 
> Run the exhaust in there and make a Jacuzzi!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just looked at my schedule, looks like I may make this one afterall


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

Gotta run to HD, CYL!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just looked at my schedule, looks like I may make this one afterall




Got a question for you gardener types. 

How do you know when eggplant is ready to pick?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL.....I DD dare ya!




She's mad 'cause her float's gotta leak, told her to quit buying the cheap ones, her response, "If I could keep fat folks off of 'em they'd be just fine."  I apologized for cannonballin her floats . . 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd that sounds like somefin H22 would do.




Always knew I liked that lil feller !!! 




Jeff C. said:


> Just looked at my schedule, looks like I may make this one afterall





Kewlllllllllll !!!!  There's a SLIGHT possibility I may make it Sat afternoon, but good Laaaaaawd it's gonna cost me some MAJOR favors !!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got a question for you gardener types.
> 
> How do you know when eggplant is ready to pick?





Kinda like a watermelon, thump it.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got a question for you gardener types.
> 
> How do you know when eggplant is ready to pick?



If the yolk is runny, it needs another week. Glad to be of help.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yall behave in here. I'm headed out shortly to see the Allman Brothers at Verizon Amphitheater.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Buncha jacklegged thugs...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The way I figger it is, after you passed dat test with flyin colors, you and I won't care much bout his drivin. It should be a tad better'n ours



Ya ain't kiddin' there!! I'll be so glad when this is over!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> About an hour, and a half..........Head towards Gray, then Milledgville, then Sandersville



That's not as bad as I thought it would be!! I might actually be able to swing it!! Even if it's for a day! Hmmm...wonder if I could convince him to let me and Hayley camp a night?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got a question for you gardener types.
> 
> How do you know when eggplant is ready to pick?



It's purple when ripe, isn't it? 

Just finished making rounds at the hospital and got home right before the rains hit. 
I was sad to see one of the new fish swimming upside down in circles on the top of the water. Put him out of his misery and keeping a close eye on everybody else.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It's purple when ripe, isn't it?
> 
> Just finished making rounds at the hospital and got home right before the rains hit.
> I was sad to see one of the new fish swimming upside down in circles on the top of the water. Put him out of his misery and keeping a close eye on everybody else.


Well, I would have thunk so, but this is the first time we've grown them and danged if they don't start out purple...


----------



## Crickett (Sep 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No one asked you womenz.......



 



Sugar Plum said:


> I wonder what it would take to convince the Mr. to go camping up at Hamburg Park for FPG.....
> 
> Howdy y'all! Quick drop in to see how everyone's doin'. Gotta keep studying for Wed.



Wish I could talk my hubby into goin'! 

Good luck on your test!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's mad 'cause her float's gotta leak, told her to quit buying the cheap ones, her response, "If I could keep fat folks off of 'em they'd be just fine."  I apologized for cannonballin her floats . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swimways springfloat lounger....fat folks float per H22.



Sterlo58 said:


> Yall behave in here. I'm headed out shortly to see the Allman Brothers at Verizon Amphitheater.


Jealous


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Wish I could talk my hubby into goin'!
> 
> Good luck on your test!



I'll have better luck goin' by myself with a kid or two, than if I were to get him to go with us.

Thank you!! Hopefully I'll be able to give y'all good news Thurs or Fri


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Swimways springfloat lounger....fat folks float per H22.


I wish y'all would quit saying fat and say fluffy instead...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Gotz some thunder going on 'round here, thank I'll have a drank !!!


Somebody post up Blake Shelton's, "The more I drink!!"


Love that video and song !!!



Okay, so I started a lil early . . . sue me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotz some thunder going on 'round here, thank I'll have a drank !!!
> 
> 
> Somebody post up Blake Shelton's, "The more I drink!!"
> ...



I can't decide if this is your anthem or Charlies.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotz some thunder going on 'round here, thank I'll have a drank !!!
> 
> 
> Somebody post up Blake Shelton's, "The more I drink!!"
> ...


It's OK. Today is a Holiday.
Did ya wish Lauren a happy Labor Day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't decide if this is your anthem or Charlies.




Thanks bro, you left out Drankus !!!  




mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's OK. Today is a Holiday.
> Did ya wish Lauren a happy Labor Day





Danged ole hdm03 beat me to it !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Maaaaaaaaan, that Blake Shelton is  FINE !!!  


Say it ain't so ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hdm03 gots good manners.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Blake and I look alike . No No:


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2013)

Wassup folks. I know I don't pop in a whole lot anymore but I thought id check in, hope all is well. Just been busy with work, and had a buddy from work fall on some hard times and move in and we've been running around takin care of stuff. Shoot, we just went two days without more than a 30min nap each... But things are slowing down and my weekend is almost here.

 take care errybody


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blake and I look alike . No No:


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> If the yolk is runny, it needs another week. Glad to be of help.



 

Eggplant... yolk...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blake and I look alike . No No:





RUTTNBUCK said:


>





When we were baybay's !!! 



My wife looks betta !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When we were baybay's !!!
> 
> 
> 
> My wife looks betta !!!


Blake's wife looks better than him too


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 2, 2013)

Finally field works all done now to clean off the dirt refuel,grease and get the tractor ready for snowplowin with it. But 1st to takes QUACKS advise I need to go to town and get BEEEER to wash down the dust


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

Help


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixin to do the same. The sun finally decided to shine.



you're going to watch someone float around in the pool?

Well the clouds cleared and the big yellow ball came out.  Did some paddlin' on the river.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Help


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Da mo I drank, da mo I drank !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Blake's wife looks better than him too





Not hardly, Blake's a cutie !!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

PM received.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> PM received.



Thanks.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

Don't mention it.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

5 members viewing and no names at the bottom. Why is everyone hiding?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

We have a solid white cat.

Bait just said the cat was darker than me. 

That hurt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Lil' Merle Haggard, "Are the good times really over for good."


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Don't mention it.



Ok, nevermind.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 5 members viewing and no names at the bottom. Why is everyone hiding?



Cause you're skeery!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

Cause they think no one can see them.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Cause you're skeery!



Uh...Don't be skurrred...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Soggy Bottom Boys. "Constant Sorrow."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Willie:  


"Angels flying to close to the ground."


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Uh...Don't be skurrred...



That was kinda creepy like in a "we all float down here" kinda way.

Sort of.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Has Willie eva looked young ??  Weed is his best friend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Mighta as well make this a useless Willie thread !


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mighta as well make this a useless Willie thread !



Willie is creepy too. 

Like a wax museum character that keeps slowly melting away...


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That was kinda creepy like in a "we all float down here" kinda way.
> 
> Sort of.....



From the movie "Life" with Martin Lawrence and Eddie Murphy. Circa, 1999. Good flick.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> From the movie "Life" with Martin Lawrence and Eddie Murphy. Circa, 1999. Good flick.



Hush it Encyclopedia Britannica.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 2, 2013)

Back from town HOWDY 

1st 24oz keystone was good and just POPPED the top on the 2nd hope it's as good 

Wish I could Yodel don't you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2013)

The girls have asked me to try to make my interpretation of "zuppa toscano" from the Olive Garden. Why didn't they just say sausage and tater chowder? Doesn't look too difficult.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes lovemylabs I do wish you could yodel.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

Willie has looked the same for 60 years.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 2, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yes lovemylabs I do wish you could yodel.



  Got some earplugs you could borrow they really help


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The girls have asked me to try to make my interpretation of "zuppa toscano" from the Olive Garden. Why didn't they just say sausage and tater chowder? Doesn't look too difficult.



Is that like bangers and mash but in soup form?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Is that like bangers and mash but in soup form?



Well.........yes. 
They have requestd no "no green stuff" in the soup. Thats okay, i'm not sure what kale is anyway.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone play the brain helper Lumosity?  Boy I have and do I feel smart   but then again maybe it's the beer and weed ( I got it from Willie he said it would help )


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well.........yes.
> They have requestd no "no green stuff" in the soup. Thats okay, i'm not sure what kale is anyway.



Isn't it some sort of fancy lettuce like stuff?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Willie is creepy too.
> 
> Like a wax museum character that keeps slowly melting away...






Well, errbody can't be FINE like you !!!  


Willie da MAN, when it come's to kuntray !!!


Gotta include George Strait !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well.........yes.
> They have requestd no "no green stuff" in the soup. Thats okay, i'm not sure what kale is anyway.


It's a Brassica, in the greens family, probably in a few of your food plots too if you bought a pre-made mix.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Anybody got weed ??



Besides Willie . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody got weed ??
> 
> 
> 
> Besides Willie . . .


I gotta bunch of em in da backyard. Gotta mix up some roundup soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr . . .



Meow?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

I see a Laneybird.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody got weed ??
> 
> 
> 
> Besides Willie . . .





Kind of a loaded question, ya think?

























 <<< 2 cheeseburgers, a bag of chips, 1/2 a cake, 2 brownies, and a quart of choc milk.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Sammichio is about to bust with another litter.

Door prizes for FPG.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I see a Laneybird.




I see you 2,to,two,too....you southern belle u, you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Meow?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Kind of a loaded question, ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That was sooooo unfair. 

I'm down to les than a thousand calories a day trying to find that happy person I was a few years ago. 


Wonder if we could just do a fat transfer from me to you.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 748957





OMG!!! That was just wrong!!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That was sooooo unfair.
> 
> I'm down to les than a thousand calories a day trying to find that happy person I was a few years ago.
> 
> ...





That would be so cool!   I could actually get to my all time high of 113, back in high school.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody got weed ??
> 
> 
> 
> Besides Willie . . .



Blue Dragon or Lemon Amnesia?


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Blue Dragon or Lemon Amnesia?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

Laneybird said:


>



Where's Quack?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sammichio is about to bust with another litter.
> 
> Door prizes for FPG.



Catfish bait...



turtlebug said:


> OMG!!! That was just wrong!!







Laneybird said:


> That would be so cool!   I could actually get to my all time high of 113, back in high school.



If I chipped in you'd be wayyyyy over your all time high real quick



Jeff C. said:


> Blue Dragon or Lemon Amnesia?


Quack already has amnesia, but I didn't know it was flavored.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> That would be so cool!   I could actually get to my all time high of 113, back in high school.



Flattery not necessary, you know I love you.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 748957



Raarrrr....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sammichio is about to bust with another litter.
> 
> Door prizes for FPG.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 2, 2013)

To, too, two, 2, all of the above!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>



You're gonna be there right?

I'll be sure and tie a ROLL TIDE ribbon around the neck of yours.


----------



## kracker (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody got weed ??
> 
> 
> Besides Willie . . .



I'm not gonna incriminate myself but a girl I'm friends with from Stilly got busted selling her baked products on facebook.

The pretzels did seem to get better the more I ate.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You're gonna be there right?
> 
> I'll be sure and tie a ROLL TIDE ribbon around the neck of yours.



I got everything on hold till further notice. 
BUT, I don't want a cat!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sammichio is about to bust with another litter.
> 
> Door prizes for FPG.



Targets?


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey MC...any pickin gonna be happening at the gathering?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Hey MC...any pickin gonna be happening at the gathering?


I sure hope so, but I'm not sure if Dave will be there, so for now it's kinda doubtful unless some others got some string skilz.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm not gonna incriminate myself but a girl I'm friends with from Stilly got busted selling her baked products on facebook.
> 
> The pretzels did seem to get better the more I ate.








gobbleinwoods said:


> Targets?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm not gonna incriminate myself but a girl I'm friends with from Stilly got busted selling her baked products on facebook.
> 
> The pretzels did seem to get better the more I ate.



LOL 

Salted or unsalted?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

Torch worked great, Mig!! tested it on about 10 lbs. and had them lit in less than 5 minutes. Of course, it still took them about 20 to be ready for cooking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

kracker, you doin all right?


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sure hope so, but I'm not sure if Dave will be there, so for now it's kinda doubtful unless some others got some string skilz.












Well if you want the hardtop, I could this.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Help, I'm stuck and can't get up. 

There's a Mimi asleep on my chest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Help, I'm stuck and can't get up.
> 
> There's a Mimi asleep on my chest.



Long as it ain't a screamin Mimi.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

Whoop, there it is!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Long as it ain't a screamin Mimi.



No, she not screamin. She snoozing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No, she not screamin. She snoozing.



Purrin?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Purrin?



Of course. She loves her mommy like that.


----------



## cramer (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope y'all got your DVR's set for Sharknado at 9 o'clock tonite.
Again, it's based on a true story and it is recommended by experts that you do not watch it if you are by yourself or in a swimming pool, or on the lake with a tv on an extension cord.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2013)

cramer said:


> I hope y'all got your DVR's set for Sharknado at 9 o'clock tonite.
> Again, it's based on a true story and it is recommended by experts that you do not watch it if you are by yourself or in a swimming pool, or on the lake with a tv on an extension cord.



There is football on tonight.


----------



## cramer (Sep 2, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There is football on tonight.



The experts also warned about that and the whole DVR thing


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 2, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There is football on tonight.



I dunno what Sharknado is, but I think I'd rather watch IT than football!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

cramer said:


> I hope y'all got your DVR's set for Sharknado at 9 o'clock tonite.
> Again, it's based on a true story and it is recommended by experts that you do not watch it if you are by yourself or in a swimming pool, or on the lake with a tv on an extension cord.


Something about the words "experts" and "sharknado" just don't seem to belong in the same sentence.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I dunno what Sharknado is, but I think I'd rather watch IT than football!!



You don't know about Sharknado? One of the all time great moments of bad cinema!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Quack?





turtlebug said:


> Help, I'm stuck and can't get up.
> 
> There's a Mimi asleep on my chest.





I had sumpin to say, but I forgot . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I dunno what Sharknado is, but I think I'd rather watch IT than football!!



I doubt it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Time to kick back, watch a totally meaningless FSU/Pitt foobaw game and call it a night. See y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Time to kick back, watch a totally meaningless FSU/Pitt foobaw game and call it a night. See y'all!



TC, Bama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had sumpin to say, but I forgot . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sammichio is about to bust with another litter.
> 
> Door prizes for FPG.


I ain't walking through that door!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had sumpin to say, but I forgot . . .





Jeff C. said:


>





I membered, but it's best if'n I don't say it ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I membered, but it's best if'n I don't say it ...



I deleted one to, too, two.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I deleted one to, too, two.





Wifey's mad, spent the evening with a contractor doing road work for us . . 

Turn's out he's a bigger sport than me !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Time to kick back, watch a totally meaningless FSU/Pitt foobaw game and call it a night. See y'all!





Pookie, just 'cause Bamma/SEC ain't playin don't mean nuttin, EVERY game counts !! 



ACC, ACC !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie, just 'cause Bamma/SEC ain't playin don't mean nuttin, EVERY game counts !!
> 
> 
> 
> ACC, ACC !!!!


That isn't how you spell that hairball choking sound. 

It is "Ack, Ack"!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That isn't how you spell that hairball choking sound.
> 
> It is "Ack, Ack"!!!





Purty sho datz whut da Dwagzz said . . .



Hair ball from a Tiger  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty sho datz whut da Dwagzz said . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Hair ball from a Tiger  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty sho datz whut da Dwagzz said . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Hair ball from a Tiger  !!!!!!!!!!!!


What's a Dwagzz??.........And what does it have to do with tigers??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty sho datz whut da Dwagzz said . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Hair ball from a Tiger  !!!!!!!!!!!!



As you would say, Oh Snap!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's a Dwagzz??.........And what does it have to do with tigers??





Kinda obvious, that everybody, BUT you got it  . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Night Youngins.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

Why does sleep hate me so much?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2013)

Well the white screen of boredom has gone *poof* in time for the coffee to be done and offered


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2013)

Bout time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 3, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Gobblin, MC, and to the rest of all of you drivelers..  Yep, that white screen finally disappeared and now a couple of cups of coffee will help to get me going.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2013)

Turkey hunting in the South. These boys are at it again..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

yep


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

stupid router


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

Work this week ---------> 

Having to fill in at another office as their IOP.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Why does sleep hate me so much?



Me too. Been up for the last 3 nights. I'm so dern tired it's not even funny. Feel like I could puke! I take the NCLEX tomorrow, so I'm praying that I get some sleep tonight!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me too. Been up for the last 3 nights. I'm so dern tired it's not even funny. Feel like I could puke! I take the NCLEX tomorrow, so I'm praying that I get some sleep tonight!!



It's gonna be a breeze for you girl. 


I never can sleep on Sunday night, but Monday this week. I hate going to new offices and leaving my comfort zone so that had me all worked up.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

Low 70's and raining in Franklin Co, USA.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Low 70's and raining in Franklin Co, USA.




Quiet you. 

Almost 80 here already and muggy as crud. 


I want winter.... NOW.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It's gonna be a breeze for you girl.
> 
> 
> I never can sleep on Sunday night, but Monday this week. I hate going to new offices and leaving my comfort zone so that had me all worked up.



Thank you. Rob has been telling me the same thing for a week now. All my practice tests and so on look great. But, I've always been plagued with test anxiety. No matter how much I study and am prepared for it, the stress gets me. 

I really thought I was having a heart attack this morning! I for sure didn't want to go have anything checked out, cause I knew they'd keep me at least 24 hours to check all my levels....I ain't got time for that! in exactly 24 hours, I'll be sitting at a computer, trying to stay sane!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you. Rob has been telling me the same thing for a week now. All my practice tests and so on look great. But, I've always been plagued with test anxiety. No matter how much I study and am prepared for it, the stress gets me.
> 
> I really thought I was having a heart attack this morning! I for sure didn't want to go have anything checked out, cause I knew they'd keep me at least 24 hours to check all my levels....I ain't got time for that! in exactly 24 hours, I'll be sitting at a computer, trying to stay sane!



Deep breaths and know that were pulling for ya. You are gonna do fine.

We love ya and know you got this.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Deep breaths and know that were pulling for ya. You are gonna do fine.
> 
> We love ya and know you got this.



 thank you! Now, I think I'll go try to take a nap. Or take some Xanax....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Good morning, i survived the three day weekend.
Now, which incriminating pic to post first??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> thank you! Now, I think I'll go try to take a nap. Or take some Xanax....


I had a friend that had test anxiety too, we went to take our CDL test for driving the bus & they handed me the second part but it was for a semi - NOT a bus, I turned around & asked the lady, "Where's the 5th wheel on a bus?!?!?"  Needless to say that cracked my friend up & she went on to pass the test!


turtlebug said:


> Quiet you.
> 
> Almost 80 here already and muggy as crud.
> 
> ...


 Meeee Tooooo!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, i survived the three day weekend.
> Now, which incriminating pic to post first??


 been waiting on text pics allllllllll weekend!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I had a friend that had test anxiety too, we went to take our CDL test for driving the bus & they handed me the second part but it was for a semi - NOT a bus, I turned around & asked the lady, "Where's the 5th wheel on a bus?!?!?"  Needless to say that cracked my friend up & she went on to pass the test!
> 
> Meeee Tooooo!!!!!!
> 
> been waiting on text pics allllllllll weekend!



Incoming


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

Mornin Keebs, Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

My brother met Jag for the first time Friday night. Y'all know how the Jag is with aluminum cans. Monday when we was cleaning up the house to leave, my brother said wheres that Jag fella at when you need him


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mornin Keebs, Mud.



Morning Tbug, i got a pic Sat. just for you


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Where's Jeffro


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Where's the Hornets


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Tbug, i got a pic Sat. just for you



Well text it to me big boy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's the Hornets


HERE!    Great weekend! 


turtlebug said:


> Well text it to me big boy.



Ohhhhhhh you're gonna love it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well text it to me big boy.



Incoming


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HERE!    Great weekend!
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhh you're gonna love it.



I sent her the one of ya'lls fav. driver


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I sent her the one of ya'lls fav. driver




She can't have her. She's ALL mine.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

Did somebody say Xanax? mmm.... good sleepy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Mernin kids.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mornin Keebs, Mud.


Hiya!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> She can't have her. She's ALL mine.


 yeah, I'd say you claimed her alright!!!!


T.P. said:


> Did somebody say Xanax? mmm.... good sleepy.


that's some goood stuff.......... gotta get my flexeril refilled, danged if I ain't messed my back up AGAIN!


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids.....


 hey you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



Ahhh, I see you out at the stage!! That was part of my gig also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya!
> 
> yeah, I'd say you claimed her alright!!!!
> 
> ...



Hello Dahling!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello, Keebs!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh, I see you out at the stage!! That was part of my gig also.



You should of seen H22 running to get to the front. We had a good time. Him and Mrs. V was at the front of everything trying to get free stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, Keebs!



Up and at'em, T.P.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

up....atem......not feelin it


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You should of seen H22 running to get to the front. We had a good time. Him and Mrs. V was at the front of everything trying to get free stuff.



 

I see that, Mrs V looks like she has a bag full 

We went out there first thing Sat morn and set up the cameras, monitors, and lighting.

Wish I could've hooked up in the stands.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

they're huntin drinkers in the PF


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Up and at'em, T.P.



Rip-roarin' and ready to go, Jeff C!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> up....atem......not feelin it



I heard dat! Thinkin about takin my NEW toy (500,000 btu torch) and gettin revenge on some grass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> they're huntin drinkers in the PF



They lookin in the wrong forum


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They lookin in the wrong forum



pretty sure they got aplenty


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2013)

Did y'all miss me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's the Hornets


There we are in yo avi.


Jeff C. said:


> They lookin in the wrong forum


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello Dahling!





T.P. said:


> Hello, Keebs!





Hankus said:


> up....atem......not feelin it










Jeff C. said:


> I heard dat! Thinkin about takin my NEW toy (500,000 btu torch) and gettin revenge on some grass.


 oh my!


blood on the ground said:


> Did y'all miss me


 mehbe.........


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

I missed ya lilfeller




by bout that much


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Did y'all miss me



Often and always


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oh my!
> 
> mehbe.........



You would like it! Gonna go attack some tuff brush along a fence line with it too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They lookin in the wrong forum





mrs. hornet22 said:


> There we are in yo avi.



I would send you a pic but your phone dont get good pics does it??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I would send you a pic but your phone dont get good pics does it??



I don't think my phone gets pictures period.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't think my phone gets pictures period.



I'll send em to Chris' Email


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll send em to Chris' Email


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Youins to good to say hello


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You would like it! Gonna go attack some tuff brush along a fence line with it too.


 You know I'm a "fire & water" baby!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't think my phone gets pictures period.



If it get's text, it should get a pitcher text if the file isn't too large


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If it get's text, it should get a pitcher text if the file isn't too large



Did you see post 548 He would of been rich if we kept up with all of em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Youins to good to say hello



Don't you mean, y'all?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> My brother met Jag for the first time Friday night. Y'all know how the Jag is with aluminum cans. Monday when we was cleaning up the house to leave, my brother said wheres that Jag fella at when you need him



    

Hope he saved'em!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Youins to good to say hello


Hey, hey, hey.


Jeff C. said:


> If it get's text, it should get a pitcher text if the file isn't too large



Probobly does, I just never got any pics. H22 forwarded them to me on my email.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Wander what the ole lady is makin for lunch??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wander what the ole lady is makin for lunch??



I don't know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Today is my Tuesday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Today is my Tuesday.



Today is my hump day


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Today is my hump day



Mine alternates frequently.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

<------------Hamburger!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

0<--------- Nothing yet!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 0<--------- Nothing yet!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

class frr lunch


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

yep


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

hey slip


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> PM sent.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Just don't let nobody else see it, just between me and you, bigguy!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 3, 2013)

PM read.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> PM read.



JEFF C!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> PM sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> JEFF C!!!!



He hacked me!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

<-------peementer cheese sammich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Mostly sunny to cloudy!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

dont hack me bro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

My dog hacks every mornin. She's gonna HAVETA lay off da cigs.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

<--------another peementer cheese sammich.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My dog hacks every mornin. She's gonna HAVETA lay off da cigs.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My dog hacks every mornin. She's gonna HAVETA lay off da cigs.



Swap her to Lights and see if that helps any.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Cheese dogs and tater tots. 
NO pm's yet, still waiting


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> dont hack me bro


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

I didn't get no pm.

I like peementer cheese sandwiches. 



I'm just not feeling the love today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2013)

Off today !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Swap her to Lights and see if that helps any.


Thank you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I didn't get no pm.
> 
> I like peementer cheese sandwiches.
> 
> ...







Hooked On Quack said:


> Off today !!



Oh Really!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I didn't get no pm.
> 
> I like peementer cheese sandwiches.
> 
> ...


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Cheese dogs and tater tots.
> NO pm's yet, still waiting


Hack into Jeff C's account. His password is Hottotrot123.


turtlebug said:


> I didn't get no pm.
> 
> I like peementer cheese sandwiches.
> 
> ...



PM sent.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

ummmmmm Unk.......ummmmm.....ain you always off


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hack into Jeff C's account. His password is Hottotrot123.
> 
> 
> PM sent.



I changed it....it's TooHottotrot456.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ummmmmm Unk.......ummmmm.....ain you always off





Well, mebbe I should of said I ain't gettin paid today ??


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, mebbe I should of said I ain't gettin paid today ??



gotcha   drank fer me....I'm in class


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, mebbe I should of said I ain't gettin paid today ??



 Free opinions from Quack...I mean Doc, today.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I changed it....it's TooHottotrot456.



Dang-it! Now we all gonna have to figure out what it is again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Dang-it! Now we all gonna have to figure out what it is again.



You can do it! I have faith in you. Shouldn't take too long either.
PM me when you figure it out please.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2013)

Monon's...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

monon reporting sir


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon's...



Heh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> gotcha   drank fer me....I'm in class




Will do !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> Free opinions from Quack...I mean Doc, today.






Free, but priceless !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I didn't get no pm.
> 
> I like peementer cheese sandwiches.
> 
> ...


Pm incoming



T.P. said:


> Hack into Jeff C's account. His password is Hottotrot123.
> 
> 
> PM sent.


That was not Jeffs account



Jeff C. said:


> I changed it....it's TooHottotrot456.






Hankus said:


> monon reporting sir



 Now that was funny.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon's...



If you're tryin to say moron's, that's very hurtful.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Partly sunny to raining.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2013)

Doc Unk, what is the appropriate level of inebriation to deal with sub21yo college students


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2013)

Gotta ride to town and run errands wif da wife. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

PM received. 

I feel mo betterest now.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If you're tryin to say moron's, that's very hurtful.



Why does the word "hurtful" make me giggle so much?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> pm received.
> 
> I feel mo betterest now.




.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2013)

Search YouTube for a group called "Needtobreathe" and listen to "Lay 'em down" and "Washed in the Water."



Big D turned me on to these guys, very good !!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> .



It was from Mud.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm hawngry


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Search YouTube for a group called "Needtobreathe" and listen to "Lay 'em down" and "Washed in the Water."
> 
> 
> 
> Big D turned me on to these guys, very good !!



Not bad at all..somewhat of a gospel sound!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Dang-it! Now we all gonna have to figure out what it is again.


You still workin on it. I aint got no PM yet.


blood on the ground said:


> I'm hawngry



Hey, hey, hey


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It was from Mud.



That was very hurtful. 



Oh, dang pee'd myself saying that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You still workin on it. I aint got no PM yet.
> 
> 
> Hey, hey, hey



You want me to send you one too?? I got pm's runnin out the ying yang.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You still workin on it. I aint got no PM yet.
> 
> 
> :



Hush it! I'm concentrating! Three hours tops and I'll have his secret password figured out! Im working on the last 4 numbers now..Stand by.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You want me to send you one too?? I got pms runnin out the ying yang.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You want me to send you one too?? I got pm's runnin out the ying yang.


sure.


T.P. said:


> Hush it! I'm concentrating! Three hours tops and I'll have his secret password figured out! Im working on the last 4 numbers now..Stand by.



OK, OK. I'm leavin anyway. I'll check back in whin I gits home.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

I thought TP was the one with the pms problem and was gonna slap a bandaid on his butt for it? 


Now Mud is pmsing too?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Pm's not pms , ya knuckle heads


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2013)

slowly backing out of the thread......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> slowly backing out of the thread......


meee toooo!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 3, 2013)

That's fabulous


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That's fabulous



Did you pop your feather boa just right when you said that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pm's not pms , ya knuckle heads



I don't know what happened to the apostrophe.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Quittin time, i'm gone, gonna go cut the grass and hope the po-po dont drive by.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Quittin time, i'm gone, gonna go cut the grass and hope the po-po dont drive by.


got mine done Saturday, but I'll call them for ya if ya want!
Later Ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Doc Unk, what is the appropriate level of inebriation to deal with sub21yo college students





4 shots and a 6 pack .  



Raining . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2013)

Low kuntray boil kinda night !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 shots and a 6 pack .
> 
> 
> 
> Raining . . .



Hangin by one arm has worked for me in the past.

Sunny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Low kuntray boil kinda night !!



  


Pork tenderloin Panini here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Pork tenderloin Panini here.



  You lost me Chief, Panini ???


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

Not sure what we're having here. We were all running late this morning and I forgot to lay anything out. 

Bait had already left me in charge of pushing out the garbage, he really expected me to remember supper too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You lost me Chief, Panini ???



One of these. Basically, a pressed, toasted sammich. Some good bread and butter makes a difference though.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

Woot Woot, computer fixed. I can play I-Spy Spooky Mansion again.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

<--------<<<Hamburgers on da grill and franch fried potaters.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> <--------<<<Hamburgers on da grill and franch fried potaters.



Hmmm... That's odd.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (2 members and 4 guests)

come on expose yourself.   within forum rules.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Not sure what we're having here. We were all running late this morning and I forgot to lay anything out.
> 
> Bait had already left me in charge of pushing out the garbage, he really expected me to remember supper too?


Know the feelin. The longer We married, the more chores I get.


T.P. said:


> <--------<<<Hamburgers on da grill and franch fried potaters.



Chicken,mushroom,rice thingy here. I still aint got no PM. You give up


----------



## T.P. (Sep 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Know the feelin. The longer We married, the more chores I get.
> 
> 
> Chicken,mushroom,rice thingy here. I still aint got no PM. You give up



Jeff C is good. Real good.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Know the feelin. The longer We married, the more chores I get.
> 
> 
> Chicken,mushroom,rice thingy here. I still aint got no PM. You give up



AND you have to keep this place spiffy. Tell Mr. H I said to give you a raise.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> AND you have to keep this place spiffy. Tell Mr. H I said to give you a raise.



Now THAT is funny. He aint got moola. I'z in charge of that too.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now THAT is funny. He aint got moola. I'z in charge of that too.



Mediacom, Verizon, Colquitt EMC, UI Water, Progressive, Toyota and chilluns be in charge of mine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mediacom, Verizon, Colquitt EMC, UI Water, Progressive, Toyota and chilluns be in charge of mine.



I'z sawey. I'm a bit older than you and back in da day I was miserable and traveled a lot, but I got everythang paid off for I quit. Now I just play on da forum all day and leave work at 3.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C is good. Real good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> One of these. Basically, a pressed, toasted sammich. Some good bread and butter makes a difference though.




Chief, instead of attaching a fancy name to it, why didn't ya say a sammich on da George Foreman grill???


You and yo fancy name cookin confuzzle me at times.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now THAT is funny. He aint got moola. I'z in charge of that too.





Dawn be in charge of our $$$$$$$$ too, datz why we ain't got none . . . Fancy purses and flip flopzzzzz . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief, instead of attaching a fancy name to it, why didn't ya say a sammich on da George Foreman grill???
> 
> 
> You and yo fancy name cookin confuzzle me at times.
> ...



Not here. WAY too many guns and such. Can't complain, he fixed my up wiff a GOOD duck huntin bag. Wiff his own moola.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z sawey. I'm a bit older than you and back in da day I was miserable and traveled a lot, but I got everythang paid off for I quit. Now I just play on da forum all day and leave work at 3.



Unfortunately, except for Toyota, I can't pay those off. 

Unless I want to sit in the dark with no water, internet, cell phone or heat and a/c.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm knee grow rich !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm knee grow rich !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief, instead of attaching a fancy name to it, why didn't ya say a sammich on da George Foreman grill???
> 
> 
> You and yo fancy name cookin confuzzle me at times.
> ...





Dat's what they call it.



In Italy, panino (Italian pronunciation: [paˈniːno]) is the word for a sandwich made from bread other than sliced bread, in which case Italians call it a tramezzino. Examples of bread types used are ciabatta, rosetta and baguette. The bread is cut horizontally and filled with deli ingredients such as salami, ham, cheese, mortadella, or other food, and sometimes served warm after having been pressed by a warming grill. A toasted sandwich made from sliced bread is not called "panino" but "toast" by Italians, and is usually filled with ham and a few slices of cheese, and heated in sandwich press. A popular version of panino in Central Italy is filled with porchetta, slices of pork roasted with garlic, salt, rosemary, and sage.
In the United States, United Kingdom and Canada, the term panini has been adopted to refer to pressed and toasted sandwiches; there is widespread availability and use of sandwich presses, often known as "panini presses" or "toasted sandwich makers."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat's what they call it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killin me. Plus the skeeters are toatin me off.I'm goin to eat my humble suppa.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat's what they call it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Grrrrrrrrrr.  Like I said a sammich on da George Foreman grill !! 

You gonna go all technical on a dumbarse like me???


Okay, gonna boil some water for da Low Kuntray Boil . . .


----------



## . (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat's what they call it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Toasted sammich" would have been the easy answer.  

You might have lost some folks at "tramezzino"


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> "Toasted sammich" would have been the easy answer.
> 
> You might have lost some folks at "tramezzino"



Should have said finger sammich


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr.  Like I said a sammich on da George Foreman grill !!
> 
> You gonna go all technical on a dumbarse like me???
> 
> ...



I'm confused again.....i thought a sandwich came from a can labeled Miller or Budweiser?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 3, 2013)

Just checking in for a minute. Got some sleep to tend to. Say a prayer for me tomorrow, it *the* big test day!! 

I'll update when I get results back. Gonna hide under the bed until then


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just checking in for a minute. Got some sleep to tend to. Say a prayer for me tomorrow, it *the* big test day!!
> 
> I'll update when I get results back. Gonna hide under the bed until then



 You got this, Cort!!! 

How long before you find out the results?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You got this, Cort!!!
> 
> How long before you find out the results?



Officially, 48 hrs to a week. But I know of a trick to get unofficial results a few hrs after the test. You simply try to 're-register for the test. If it doesn't let you and prompts you to call the board, you've passed. If it asks for payment....well, you didnt


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Officially, 48 hrs to a week. But I know of a trick to get unofficial results a few hrs after the test. You simply try to 're-register for the test. If it doesn't let you and prompts you to call the board, you've passed. If it asks for payment....well, you didnt




Ahhhh......good deal, then we should know pretty quick?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh......good deal, then we should know pretty quick?



We should, unless I do something during the test that gets me flagged, then results are put on hold as they watch the test session video.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> We should, unless I do something during the test that gets me flagged, then results are put on hold as they watch the test session video.



That ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Officially, 48 hrs to a week. But I know of a trick to get unofficial results a few hrs after the test. You simply try to 're-register for the test. If it doesn't let you and prompts you to call the board, you've passed. If it asks for payment....well, you didnt


Good, as soon as you pass (cause you're gonna) can you come turn this faucet off in my sinuses that started pouring down my throat today.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good, as soon as you pass (cause you're gonna) can you come turn this faucet off in my sinuses that started pouring down my throat today.



Can I bring sharp things??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That ain't gonna happen.



Not as long as I can remember the long list of donts  see y'all tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, I'm lookin forward to callin ya nurse Shuga!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I'm lookin forward to callin ya nurse Shuga!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Not as long as I can remember the long list of donts  see y'all tomorrow!!!



Get some sleep, Cortney...and good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Can I bring sharp things??


The way I've feeling you can bring your two stroke power tools.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just checking in for a minute. Got some sleep to tend to. Say a prayer for me tomorrow, it *the* big test day!!
> 
> I'll update when I get results back. Gonna hide under the bed until then



Saying a prayer for ya but I know you will do just fine! I love seeing people follow their dreams and hanging in there when the times get tough!.... You have done good so keep on doing what you have been doing Sugar....great things are in store for you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2013)

HUMP DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.



But it feels more like snot day with this head cold.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like the white screen ate my earlier post.  

Well sugar go get it done.

I am on my second cup anyone want to join in?  (with their own cup)


----------



## T.P. (Sep 4, 2013)

Dark in Franklin Co, Ga.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 4, 2013)

yep


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep



Midnight run to Wal-Mart? 




Off to the shower, then work. Woo Hoo.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2013)

Someone cue da camel


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

Good morning, i'm not even going to say what i had for breakfast... i'm so sad.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, i'm not even going to say what i had for breakfast... i'm so sad.



Well I'm sure it was better than my strawberry yogurt protein bar.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well I'm sure it was better than my strawberry yogurt protein bar.


 you got me beat, I had an avocado & hot dog bun toast..... I forgot to buy breakfast stuff last week!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Someone cue da camel


you're welcome!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you got me beat, I had an avocado & hot dog bun toast..... I forgot to buy breakfast stuff last week!



Yeah.... I'll keep my protein bar. 

I'm doing good. Got it down to about 1,000 calories a day. After about five days of doing that, I'm having to remind myself to eat.

Glad I didn't throw away my favorite jeans. I think they'll be just right again by next week.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well I'm sure it was better than my strawberry yogurt protein bar.


No , it was not


Keebs said:


> you got me beat, I had an avocado & hot dog bun toast..... I forgot to buy breakfast stuff last week!



Hot dog bun toast?? ok, you were close.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah.... I'll keep my protein bar.
> 
> I'm doing good. Got it down to about 1,000 calories a day. After about five days of doing that, I'm having to remind myself to eat.
> 
> Glad I didn't throw away my favorite jeans. I think they'll be just right again by next week.



You almost forgot to eat,  Wander how it feels to forget .... scary.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Mornin kids....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah.... I'll keep my protein bar.
> 
> I'm doing good. Got it down to about 1,000 calories a day. After about five days of doing that, I'm having to remind myself to eat.
> 
> Glad I didn't throw away my favorite jeans. I think they'll be just right again by next week.


ihateyou.....<----------- but said with luv!


mudracing101 said:


> No , it was not
> 
> 
> Hot dog bun toast?? ok, you were close.


Oh man, hot dog or hamburger bun toast is da bomb!


mudracing101 said:


> You almost forgot to eat,  Wander how it feels to forget .... scary.


 I know, I wouldn't know that feeling neither..........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ihateyou.....<----------- but said with luv!
> 
> Oh man, hot dog or hamburger bun toast is da bomb!
> 
> I know, I wouldn't know that feeling neither..........



Girl, I can't go up to FPG looking too bad.

Standing next to you makes all us wimmens look inferior to begin with. I don't need any more self confidence issues as it is.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 4, 2013)

Live from the dentist office. Lil' t.p. getting a toof pulled.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


>






Mornin


----------



## T.P. (Sep 4, 2013)

Moanin' Keebs and turtle..


----------



## T.P. (Sep 4, 2013)

And mrs. hawnet.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Live from the dentist office. Lil' t.p. getting a toof pulled.



Poor baby.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

t.p. said:


> live from the dentist office. Lil' t.p. Getting a toof pulled.



 .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Girl, I can't go up to FPG looking too bad.
> 
> Standing next to you makes all us wimmens look inferior to begin with. I don't need any more self confidence issues as it is.


Oh PUHleeeze!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












T.P. said:


> Live from the dentist office. Lil' t.p. getting a toof pulled.


poor baby!!!  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Hiya sista!


T.P. said:


> Moanin' Keebs and turtle..





Jeff C. said:


>


gigglegiggle


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....



Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro


hey you.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Moanin' Keebs and turtle..



Morning 10 200


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning 10 200



Wait. That dont sound right, morning Tp


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning 10 200


 don't look now, but you're being stawlked!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> don't look now, but you're being stawlked!!!!!!!!



Where, who , when , what she look like


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh i see.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2013)

Beautiful mornin in Athens.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Oh PUHleeeze!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's true.  Bait says you da hawtness.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2013)

Morning kids,how y'all doing this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Oh PUHleeeze!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get me to gigglin.....I might toot, then I'll have to post in sterlos pass gas thread.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh Lawd.  

Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

toot


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Wait, I gotta go tinkle 



mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro



Think I will go cut some grass and drink beer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't get me to gigglin.....I might toot, then I'll have to post in sterlos pass gas thread.





turtlebug said:


> Oh Lawd.
> 
> Mud


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where, who , when , what she look like


uuuhhhh.........


mudracing101 said:


> Oh i see.


ok! stay safe! or you need me to come be your body guard?!?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beautiful mornin in Athens.


 it's HOT down here!


turtlebug said:


> It's true.  Bait says you da hawtness.


 bless his heart!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids,how y'all doing this morning.


 gud'n you?


Jeff C. said:


> Don't get me to gigglin.....I might toot, then I'll have to post in sterlos pass gas thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait, I gotta go tinkle
> 
> 
> 
> Think I will go cut some grass and drink beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> toot



Now that I'm a panini arteest!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhhh.........
> 
> ok! stay safe! or you need me to come be your body guard?!?
> 
> ...



Some body gonna try to beat me up


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, look at me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh, look at me!



 I wasnt paying attention


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Giggle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Giggle.



Toot


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Giggle.



You just tooted


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Toot



No, Giggle-toot.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Some body gonna try to beat me up


nawwww, they'd just luv up all over you............... 


Jeff C. said:


> Oh, look at me!


AllHail!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Giggle.








 Chief giggled!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2013)

Home from work ... well, been home awhile but just getting on. My trial period was cut short today and they hired me on full time permanent. My buddy/roommate now got part time permanent but it should only be 8 hours a week less than me so no biggie there. Atleast we've both still got jobs ... being that it was early I figured we were getting let go. 

Anyway ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nawwww, they'd just luv up all over you...............
> 
> AllHail!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Scuuuuuuse me....Panini Arteest


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nawwww, they'd just luv up all over you...............
> 
> AllHail!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ha


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

slip said:


> Home from work ... well, been home awhile but just getting on. My trial period was cut short today and they hired me on full time permanent. My buddy/roommate now got part time permanent but it should only be 8 hours a week less than me so no biggie there. Atleast we've both still got jobs ... being that it was early I figured we were getting let go.
> 
> Anyway ...



WTG...slipster!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2013)

slip said:


> Home from work ... well, been home awhile but just getting on. My trial period was cut short today and they hired me on full time permanent. My buddy/roommate now got part time permanent but it should only be 8 hours a week less than me so no biggie there. Atleast we've both still got jobs ... being that it was early I figured we were getting let go.
> 
> Anyway ...





Jeff C. said:


> Scuuuuuuse me....Panini Arteest


----------



## Hankus (Sep 4, 2013)

<-------<<< tater chips


----------



## Hankus (Sep 4, 2013)

quack monkey


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

Morning youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.



Mornin, Pops!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> <-------<<< tater chips





KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.



Morning Ky


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 4, 2013)

Just stopped by to say Happy Hump Day to all of you.

Since the death of my brother-in-law on Monday, I have been spending some quality time with my sister in hopes of offering some comfort to her.  

Hopefully by next week, I will be back on my normal schedule again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> quack monkey


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just stopped by to say Happy Hump Day to all of you.
> 
> Since the death of my brother-in-law on Monday, I have been spending some quality time with my sister in hopes of offering some comfort to her.
> 
> Hopefully by next week, I will be back on my normal schedule again.



Sorry to hear that, Mike!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

Today is EAGLE EYE 444's birthday.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

slip said:


> Home from work ... well, been home awhile but just getting on. My trial period was cut short today and they hired me on full time permanent. My buddy/roommate now got part time permanent but it should only be 8 hours a week less than me so no biggie there. Atleast we've both still got jobs ... being that it was early I figured we were getting let go.
> 
> Anyway ...


 Good Deal!!


Jeff C. said:


> Scuuuuuuse me....Panini Arteest





KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.


 Mornin Pops!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just stopped by to say Happy Hump Day to all of you.
> 
> Since the death of my brother-in-law on Monday, I have been spending some quality time with my sister in hopes of offering some comfort to her.
> 
> Hopefully by next week, I will be back on my normal schedule again.


Sorry for your loss, Mike......... and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Can't seem to get motivated.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't seem to get motivated.



It ain all it's cracked up to be, don't worry


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> It ain all it's cracked up to be, don't worry


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't seem to get motivated.


I gave up on it today. It was becoming too painful.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm ready for runch


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I gave up on it today. It was becoming too painful.



I'm gonna give it one more shot. I'll start off lite with a couple of errands, then slug down a cold'un, rip the garden out, slug down a cold'un, and then slug down another cold'un or two, while charring some wood for the grill. 

That should get me motivated to slug down another cold'un. 

It is Hump day!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm ready for runch


Me three


Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna give it one more shot. I'll start off lite with a couple of errands, then slug down a cold'un, rip the garden out, slug down a cold'un, and then slug down another cold'un or two, while charring some wood for the grill.
> 
> That should get me motivated to slug down another cold'un.
> 
> It is Hump day!!


Youre killin me with all the cold ones


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2013)

Any of you fellow drivellers interested in a pool table or a pingpong table.... I have a great deal


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Me three
> 
> Youre killin me with all the cold ones



Sorry, Bud!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 4, 2013)

Woot woot. Got the 4th off.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Woot woot. Got the 4th off.



4th of what


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Any of you fellow drivellers interested in a pool table or a pingpong table.... I have a great deal


pool table as in "wanna shoot some pool" or pool table as in "table by the pool"


turtlebug said:


> Woot woot. Got the 4th off.


pm incoming............


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 4th of what



October 

That'll give me more time to cook stuff to take to FPG.

Also means I can leave earlier Saturday cause I won't be up all night Friday.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2013)

That's it! I'm changing curriculums! I do NOT like this Georgia Cyber Academy stuff! My daughter had 3 back to back virtual classes that were an hour long each. That has taken up the entire morning. She aint even had time to work on any lessons that the teacher emailed to her on Monday. All lessons have to be completed by Friday! She's still trying to catch up on last weeks lessons. They fool ya with this "work at on your pace" bologna! You have to stay on track with them or you fall behind!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just checking in for a minute. Got some sleep to tend to. Say a prayer for me tomorrow, it *the* big test day!!
> 
> I'll update when I get results back. Gonna hide under the bed until then





Keebs said:


> pool table as in "wanna shoot some pool" or pool table as in "table by the pool"
> 
> pm incoming............



Shoot some...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> October
> 
> That'll give me more time to cook stuff to take to FPG.
> 
> Also means I can leave earlier Saturday cause I won't be up all night Friday.



oh, duh


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

chili dogs french fries


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> October
> 
> That'll give me more time to cook stuff to take to FPG.
> 
> Also means I can leave earlier Saturday cause I won't be up all night Friday.





Crickett said:


> That's it! I'm changing curriculums! I do NOT like this Georgia Cyber Academy stuff! My daughter had 3 back to back virtual classes that were an hour long each. That has taken up the entire morning. She aint even had time to work on any lessons that the teacher emailed to her on Monday. All lessons have to be completed by Friday! She's still trying to catch up on last weeks lessons. They fool ya with this "work at on your pace" bologna! You have to stay on track with them or you fall behind!


 dang!!!!!!! side note------->CUTE Avatar!!!<---------end of side note, back to dissin homeschool curriculum.......


blood on the ground said:


> Shoot some...


wish I had room, I love to shoot some pool!


mudracing101 said:


> oh, duh









 she got you!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang!!!!!!! side note------->CUTE Avatar!!!<---------end of side note, back to dissin homeschool curriculum.......
> 
> wish I had room, I love to shoot some pool!
> 
> ...



sometimes i make it two easy


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> chili dogs french fries


left ova's from the neighbors grillin......... ribs, cheekun & my side of yellow rice & black beans.........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> sometimes i am two easy


fixed it for ya!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 4, 2013)

Test started at 8am. I finished at 10am. The minimum amount of questions was 85 and the max was 205. My computer shut off as soon as I clicked the answer button for question number 85. 

I'm sure the person that was in charge of watching my video monitor saw my  face. I panicked thinking something went wrong.

supposed to be 48 hrs before I can pay for unofficial results, but I learned a trick that will tell ya sooner. Looks like I might have passed it!! Now I just gotta wait on the email from the state!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 4, 2013)

for some reason the forum isn't loading for me. I can't see beyond Slip's post about work. I'll check back later!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Test started at 8am. I finished at 10am. The minimum amount of questions was 85 and the max was 205. My computer shut off as soon as I clicked the answer button for question number 85.
> 
> I'm sure the person that was in charge of watching my video monitor saw my  face. I panicked thinking something went wrong.
> 
> supposed to be 48 hrs before I can pay for unofficial results, but I learned a trick that will tell ya sooner. Looks like I might have passed it!! Now I just gotta wait on the email from the state!!!


           


Sugar Plum said:


> for some reason the forum isn't loading for me. I can't see beyond Slip's post about work. I'll check back later!!


lunchtime slow down!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> fixed it for ya!


You know me


Sugar Plum said:


> Test started at 8am. I finished at 10am. The minimum amount of questions was 85 and the max was 205. My computer shut off as soon as I clicked the answer button for question number 85.
> 
> I'm sure the person that was in charge of watching my video monitor saw my  face. I panicked thinking something went wrong.
> 
> supposed to be 48 hrs before I can pay for unofficial results, but I learned a trick that will tell ya sooner. Looks like I might have passed it!! Now I just gotta wait on the email from the state!!!



I'm gonna go ahead and give you an early Congrats


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

Left over country ham sammich.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 4, 2013)

Toof pulled and 3 year  old is sober again. She was a mean drunk.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> for some reason the forum isn't load--------



What?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> That's it! I'm changing curriculums! I do NOT like this Georgia Cyber Academy stuff! My daughter had 3 back to back virtual classes that were an hour long each. That has taken up the entire morning. She aint even had time to work on any lessons that the teacher emailed to her on Monday. All lessons have to be completed by Friday! She's still trying to catch up on last weeks lessons. They fool ya with this "work at on your pace" bologna! You have to stay on track with them or you fall behind!



No offense, but isn't that sorta like real skool?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Test started at 8am. I finished at 10am. The minimum amount of questions was 85 and the max was 205. My computer shut off as soon as I clicked the answer button for question number 85.
> 
> I'm sure the person that was in charge of watching my video monitor saw my  face. I panicked thinking something went wrong.
> 
> supposed to be 48 hrs before I can pay for unofficial results, but I learned a trick that will tell ya sooner. Looks like I might have passed it!! Now I just gotta wait on the email from the state!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

<--------------Leftova hamburga!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Test started at 8am. I finished at 10am. The minimum amount of questions was 85 and the max was 205. My computer shut off as soon as I clicked the answer button for question number 85.
> 
> I'm sure the person that was in charge of watching my video monitor saw my  face. I panicked thinking something went wrong.
> 
> supposed to be 48 hrs before I can pay for unofficial results, but I learned a trick that will tell ya sooner. Looks like I might have passed it!! Now I just gotta wait on the email from the state!!!


Does this mean you'll be coming to relieve me of this sinus junk this afternoon?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Toof pulled and 3 year  old is sober again. She was a mean drunk.


Glad that's ova. 


Jeff C. said:


>


Me too.  for Nurse Cort! 


Jeff C. said:


> <--------------Leftova hamburga!


Left ova chicken,mushroom rice thingy.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 4, 2013)

<-------- Give me a #1 with a coke and a 4pc nugget kids meal with a coke for a girl(no I do not want dipping sauce and no I don't want to large size the #1).


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> <-------- Give me a #1 with a coke and a 4pc nugget kids meal with a coke for a girl(no I do not want dipping sauce and no I don't want to large size the #1).



You forgot the magic word.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> <-------- Give me a #1 with a coke and a 4pc nugget kids meal with a coke for a girl(no I do not want dipping sauce and no I don't want to large size the #1).




Uownbiggiesizdat?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

My computer keeps tryin to talk to me in Japanese.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> <-------- Give me a #1 with a coke and a 4pc nugget kids meal with a coke for a girl(no I do not want dipping sauce and no I don't want to large size the #1).



Would you like one of our fried pies with that?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 4, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You forgot the magic word.



I'm sowwy. Yall take "Wic", doncha?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> My computer keeps tryin to talk to me in Japanese.



Male or female Japanese?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Would you like one of our fried pies with that?



And no, I don't want the free fried pie for a dollar more.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> My computer keeps tryin to talk to me in Japanese.


Jag done got into yo beer again and is hidin behind your puter.


T.P. said:


> I'm sowwy. Yall take "Wic", doncha?




I was thinking more of the please word, but that word aint used much anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Male or female Japanese?



Sounds like male, he just says, huh.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jag done got into yo beer again and is hidin behind your puter.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more of the please word, but that word aint used much anymore.



No, fo real.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jag done got into yo beer again and is hidin behind your puter.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more of the please word, but that word aint used much anymore.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> And no, I don't want the free fried pie for a dollar more.



Okay so you want 2 #1's and a kid's meal. Will Pepsi be okay.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> lunchtime slow down!



I'm so dang excited!!! I need that official email!!!!!!



mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and give you an early Congrats



Thank you!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What?



PERZACTLY!



Jeff C. said:


>







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does this mean you'll be coming to relieve me of this sinus junk this afternoon?



I'll bring needles!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> And no, I don't want the free fried pie for a dollar more.



Okay so you want 2 #1's and a kid's meal. Will Pepsi be okay.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> <-------- Give me a #1 with a coke and a 4pc nugget kids meal with a coke for a girl(no I do not want dipping sauce and no I don't want to large size the #1).





KyDawg said:


> Would you like one of our fried pies with that?





T.P. said:


> And no, I don't want the free fried pie for a dollar more.





KyDawg said:


> Okay so you want 2 #1's and a kid's meal. Will Pepsi be okay.



Aint this da truf.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Okay so you want 2 #1's and a kid's meal. Will Pepsi be okay.



 Actually I have to tell her I want Pepsi. The youngin' insist she wants a Pepsi and not coke. 

So I tell her like an idiot ever time after I order the coke and the young in is screaming " Pepsi! Not coke!"..ma'am...could ya change that to a Pepsi? Then I cough real loud so the littlun dont hear the lady saying we don't serve Pepsi here sir. Then I say thank you and drive around and she is happy.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Actually I have to tell her I want Pepsi. The youngin' insist she wants a Pepsi and not coke.
> 
> So I tell her like an idiot ever time after I order the coke and the young in is screaming " Pepsi! Not coke!"..ma'am...could ya change that to a Pepsi? Then I cough real loud so the littlun dont hear the lady saying we don't serve Pepsi here sir. Then I say thank you and drive around and she is happy.



Sometimes I wonder why I even tell them what I want. They bring me what they want to. And who makes thier audio system? Smoke signals would be easier to understand.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you Keebs! I took a few shots of them the other day & I just loved this one! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Test started at 8am. I finished at 10am. The minimum amount of questions was 85 and the max was 205. My computer shut off as soon as I clicked the answer button for question number 85.
> 
> I'm sure the person that was in charge of watching my video monitor saw my  face. I panicked thinking something went wrong.
> 
> supposed to be 48 hrs before I can pay for unofficial results, but I learned a trick that will tell ya sooner. Looks like I might have passed it!! Now I just gotta wait on the email from the state!!!






Jeff C. said:


> No offense, but isn't that sorta like real skool?



My point exactly!!!!

I chose homeschooling so we could do our own pace & I chose GCA b/c it's free. They are on the same curriculum as public schools but we were told you can do everything on your own time. Boy were they lying!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Errands completed. Chhhhhhh.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2013)

I gotz to work the next 2, to, too, two nights .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2013)

I gotz to, 2, too, two work the next 2, to, too, two days


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to work the next 2, to, too, two nights .





hdm03 said:


> I gotz to work the next 2, to, too, two days


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Your smellin' yo hand 2, to, too, two?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

I though we just went there, their, they're!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Chhhhhh...... 2, two, too, to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2013)

3 day weekend !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 day weekend !!!



Gotta work for da wife Saturday, prob get fired


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta work for da wife Saturday, prob get fired





Mebbe she'll just lay ya off . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe she'll just lay ya off . . .



Long as it's wiff pay!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Actually I have to tell her I want Pepsi. The youngin' insist she wants a Pepsi and not coke.
> 
> So I tell her like an idiot ever time after I order the coke and the young in is screaming " Pepsi! Not coke!"..ma'am...could ya change that to a Pepsi? Then I cough real loud so the littlun dont hear the lady saying we don't serve Pepsi here sir. Then I say thank you and drive around and she is happy.


Is this why them Yankees call it Soda or Pop?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe she'll just lay ya off . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Long as it's wiff pay!


YA'll are rubbing off on me, I had to read both of these posts more than twice to be sure I read them right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Chhhhhhh......3, three, tree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

keebs said:


> ya'll are rubbing off on me, i had to read both of these posts more than twice to be sure i read them right!



huh?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YA'll are rubbing off on me, I had to read both of these posts more than twice to be sure I read them right!



Can ya explain it to me?   I no gets it


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Can ya explain it to me?   I no gets it



Me too, to, two, 2.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too, to, two, 2.



Well; I guess that make too, to, two, 2 of us.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too, to, two, 2.





hdm03 said:


> Well; I guess that make too, to, two, 2 of us.......


I can't figure out what four, fore, for, 4


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta work for da wife Saturday, prob get fired





Keebs said:


> YA'll are rubbing off on me, I had to read both of these posts more than twice to be sure I read them right!





Jeff C. said:


> huh?





hdm03 said:


> Can ya explain it to me?   I no gets it





I too am confuzzled, splain please ???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> huh?





hdm03 said:


> Can ya explain it to me?   I no gets it





Hooked On Quack said:


> I too am confuzzled, splain please ???


No, on, no, on...............no, I won't explain, I can't explain, where's Pops when I need him........... ohjussforgetaboutit............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm out , later ya'll.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , later ya'll.





Errybody else be getting off work and I gotz to go in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No, on, no, on...............no, I won't explain, I can't explain, where's Pops when I need him........... ohjussforgetaboutit............






No, on, no, on............... 

Well, that made a lot of sense!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , later ya'll.


 you juss don't luvs me no mo do u?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Errybody else be getting off work and I gotz to go in.


sowwy!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

well, well, well................


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Errybody else be getting off work and I gotz to go in.



I'm supavisin da Jag cuttin grass, Doc.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No, on, no, on...............
> 
> Well, that made a lot of sense!


oh huhs, I mean hush!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oh huhs, I mean hush!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 4, 2013)

Good lawd! Hayley's teachers ought to be GLAD that I don't feel like haulin' two toddlers into school with me. They got me so riled up over the whole internet access for homework. Horse poop!! Why can't they access what they need at school??

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=769283


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank you Keebs! I took a few shots of them the other day & I just loved this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotcha!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm supavisin da Jag cuttin grass, Doc.



Keep da Jag outta da beers Chief !!! 




Sugar Plum said:


> Good lawd! Hayley's teachers ought to be GLAD that I don't feel like haulin' two toddlers into school with me. They got me so riled up over the whole internet access for homework. Horse poop!! Why can't they access what they need at school??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=769283





I think you should waltz right in with yo nursin degree  self and set 'em skrait !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keep da Jag outta da beers Chief !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bought him some Tallboy's


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good lawd! Hayley's teachers ought to be GLAD that I don't feel like haulin' two toddlers into school with me. They got me so riled up over the whole internet access for homework. Horse poop!! Why can't they access what they need at school??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=769283



Make ya wann slap a popknot upside somebody head.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Gonna go char some wood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good lawd! Hayley's teachers ought to be GLAD that I don't feel like haulin' two toddlers into school with me. They got me so riled up over the whole internet access for homework. Horse poop!! Why can't they access what they need at school??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=769283


Go get em'. 



Then come make my sinuses quit this nonsense.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2013)

Home again.

Hump day was up hill only one way today,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2013)

Tryin to sort out all of the 55+ age restaurants for Senior discounts. Some of these are different depending on the store I guess cause I asked for it at Ihop the other night and got a BOGO on the meal, which was way better than a 10% discount. 

http://www.giftcardgranny.com/blog/senior-discounts/#restaurant


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tryin to sort out all of the 55+ age restaurants for Senior discounts. Some of these are different depending on the store I guess cause I asked for it at Ihop the other night and got a BOGO on the meal, which was way better than a 10% discount.
> 
> http://www.giftcardgranny.com/blog/senior-discounts/#restaurant




Why you lookin at 55+ discounts?  


37 year olds don't qualify for that stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Why you lookin at 55+ discounts?
> 
> 
> 37 year olds don't qualify for that stuff.


Cause I ain't a svelt hawt 37 like you. I'm a fat worn out old 55...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause I ain't a svelt hawt 37 like you. I'm a fat worn out old 55...



Yeah yeah yeah, I'm bringing you a pecan pie. No more groveling please.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause I ain't a svelt hawt 37 like you. I'm a fat worn out old 55...



Don't be so hard on yourself.......Dad


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, I'm bringing you a pecan pie. No more groveling please.


 
You is da bestist, I don't care what Quack says about you. 



blood on the ground said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself.......Dad



I've got a special camp site reserved for you at the fall gathering. No No:


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You is da bestist, I don't care what Quack says about you.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a special camp site reserved for you at the fall gathering. No No:





You want with or without chocolate chips?


I did have an awesome idea the other day. Jim Beam has that Red Stag spiced bourbon. I'm thinking that with a little cinnamon oil in one might just be the bomb-diggity. 

If it fails miserably, I'll just empty the whole bottle in it and by the time you finish the first piece, the taste won't matter anyway.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You is da bestist, I don't care what Quack says about you.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a special camp site reserved for you at the fall gathering. No No:



Scuba gear required?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You want with or without chocolate chips?
> 
> 
> I did have an awesome idea the other day. Jim Beam has that Red Stag spiced bourbon. I'm thinking that with a little cinnamon oil in one might just be the bomb-diggity.
> ...



I'm sorry, I've had the privilege of one of your pecan (bourbon) pies.......... I really don't think you could mess one up.........juss saying.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Scuba gear required?



most likely..............


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2013)

where am I?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2013)

That's right; I'm not in Cordele.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That's right; I'm not in Cordele.





I don't get it ???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You want with or without chocolate chips?
> 
> 
> I did have an awesome idea the other day. Jim Beam has that Red Stag spiced bourbon. I'm thinking that with a little cinnamon oil in one might just be the bomb-diggity.
> ...


You can skip the cinnamon on mine!!



blood on the ground said:


> Scuba gear required?


Prolly!!



hdm03 said:


> where am I?





hdm03 said:


> That's right; I'm not in Cordele.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't get it ???



I know; that's why it's so awkward!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 4, 2013)

Well....this is not how I expected my day to go....


Did the greatest thing I've done, yet, and end up in a huge argument for it. Sheesh.

Plus, I had to cook supper. No celebration date, nothing. Fantastic.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 4, 2013)

Think I'll go to bed. Hopefully it won't get any worse from here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well....this is not how I expected my day to go....
> 
> 
> Did the greatest thing I've done, yet, and end up in a huge argument for it. Sheesh.
> ...



I sowwy.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sowwy.



Me too, Miggy. Me too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 4, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well....this is not how I expected my day to go....
> 
> 
> Did the greatest thing I've done, yet, and end up in a huge argument for it. Sheesh.
> ...


Sorry about the argument, but congratulations on you accomplishment!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well....this is not how I expected my day to go....
> 
> 
> Did the greatest thing I've done, yet, and end up in a huge argument for it. Sheesh.
> ...





Errythang gonna be alright !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 4, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry about the argument, but congratulations on you accomplishment!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Errythang gonna be alright !!!



thanks fellas. I'll check in with y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2013)

Well my night's gotta go better.  Got white washed by a leaking/spraying hydrocyclone and then almost stepped on a snake, all before 9pm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well my night's gotta go better.  Got white washed by a leaking/spraying hydrocyclone and then almost stepped on a snake, all before 9pm.


What kind of snake?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What kind of snake?





Couldn't tell, he was a lil fella and I couldn't see that well .



Oh and I saw 2 hogs on the side of the road less than a 1/2 mile from my house on the way to work.  Hope they stay out of my field.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well my night's gotta go better.  Got white washed by a leaking/spraying hydrocyclone and then almost stepped on a snake, all before 9pm.


Well it could have been a hard rain flooding out the pumps, and generators!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well it could have been a hard rain flooding out the pumps, and generators!!





Well then there's that . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2013)

Mernin idjits.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin idjits.



Must be seeing double in the mirror this mernin messican  

mercy the white screen last a long time today.   Already on the second cup of eyeopener.

weather looks cooler and dry for the next few days.   That is good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> weather looks cooler and dry for the next few days.   That is good.


Dryer yes, cooler? If you call bumping 90° cooler, then okie dokie.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2013)

bumping 90 sure is better than topping 90.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bumping 90 sure is better than topping 90.


Well at least we both have a positive attitude about it. You're positive it's better than 100, I'm positive it'll still be hot.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 5, 2013)

yep


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep



New router yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Pop tart for breakfast


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

guess what day it is


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

FRIDAY EVE!! What?!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2013)

I smell popcorn.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I smell popcorn.



Quit Stankin up the place.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

Jus' lookin.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jus' lookin.



Nothing to see, move along.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nothing to see, move along.


mmmmk.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2013)

just twerking


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jus' lookin.



Thats fine, see anything ya like , just ask.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> mmmmk.



Too early for your shenannigans.    

 




hdm03 said:


> just twerking



   





mudracing101 said:


> Thats fine, see anything ya like , just ask.




I can't tell if you pimpin or prostitutin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Too early for your shenannigans.


Fine, then I'll just take my snotty head and achy body to the job site and shenannigan all over them.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Too early for your shenannigans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont be a Playr Hatr!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

Mornin youngins....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins....



Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro



Mudro.....what's up?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

Back again, still jus' lookin.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

Hay, Jeff C!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hay, Jeff C!



Hey, T.P.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fine, then I'll just take my snotty head and achy body to the job site and shenannigan all over them.






Geeeeeeeeeeze, hope you sound/feel better than you did last night .   It was like tawkin to, 2, too, two, a stopped up jackass . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quack sure does have a way with words dont he??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Quack sure does have a way with words dont he??





Po lil fella sounded TERRIBLE !!!  Not sure what he said, therefor my answers to him were probably


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fine, then I'll just take my snotty head and achy body to the job site and shenannigan all over them.



Well you only got 29 days to get yoself together. 


Hop to it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 5, 2013)

Mornin'.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

I see slip peaking in!
Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin'.



Well, still too early?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin'.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Ladies...........


Jeff C. said:


> Well, still too early?


 Chief...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Keebs said:


> Ladies...........
> 
> Chief...........



Hello, gals


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 5, 2013)

Good Morning fellow drivelers.

Realized when I turned the computer on this morning that apparently I stayed logged on here at GON since the middle of the day yesterday and I must have been sleeping on this GON bedroll this entire time.  I could have sworn that I logged off.  

Hope all of ya'll have a good day today and pass it on.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello, Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, Keebs.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Mud still pimpin?  

Hey Court, Mike, Chief, slipster, Keebs, Hankus, Quack, TP, Mrs. Hawtnett....

Anyone I missed?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

Kinda slow for a Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

Erybody's watchin hmd03 twerkin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mud still pimpin?
> 
> Hey Court, Mike, Chief, slipster, Keebs, Hankus, Quack, TP, Mrs. Hawtnett....
> 
> Anyone I missed?





Hello, Ms turtle.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Kinda slow for a Thirsty Thursday.



Maybe they not too thirsty.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erybody's watchin hmd03 twerkin.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mud still pimpin?
> 
> Hey Court, Mike, Chief, slipster, Keebs, Hankus, Quack, TP, Mrs. Hawtnett....
> 
> Anyone I missed?


He's awfully quiet this mernin................ no telling what's going on in his wittle mind.......... 


Jeff C. said:


> Kinda slow for a Thirsty Thursday.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erybody's watchin hmd03 twerkin.


 My EYES!!!!!! Why did you do that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Maybe they not too thirsty.



Give it another hour.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

I found Mud!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2013)

I think I see a booger


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I found Mud!


all I see is a bunch of sexiness............... minus one..........


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

<--------Thick cut bacon cooked ever so floppy, aggs over medium and toast.


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2013)

So not only is my buddy my roommate now (by choice) ..but now my cousin from the west coast who I've met maybe once ... don't even know how old she is? is coming to stay for a week, no choice. She pretty much just called and said hey btw I've got my plane ticket.

Im a bit of a solitary animal ... so im just hoping I don't end up in solitary confinement before this is all said an done.

Oh yeah, hayyyy everyone.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

slip said:


> So not only is my buddy my roommate now (by choice) ..but now my cousin from the west coast who I've met maybe once ... don't even know how old she is? is coming to stay for a week, no choice. She pretty much just called and said hey btw I've got my plane ticket.
> 
> Im a bit of a solitary animal ... so im just hoping I don't end up in solitary confinement before this is all said an done.
> 
> Oh yeah, hayyyy everyone.


 got room for one more................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> <--------Thick cut bacon cooked ever so floppy, aggs over medium and toast.


 bacon should be crispy!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> bacon should be crispy!!!



Negatory, goodlookin! Maybe I'll start a thread about it.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> <--------Thick cut bacon cooked ever so floppy, aggs over medium and toast.



Eggs.... Probably runny. 

Don't like no runny eggs.

Eggs should be scrambled WELL. 

Almost black.

No runny eggs.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> bacon should be crispy!!!



This ^^^^^


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> got room for one more................



I think by law if we packed one more in this house we'd all have to wear sombreros and dance to salsa music?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

slip said:


> I think by law if we packed one more in this house we'd all have to wear sombreros and dance to salsa music?



     


Sorry slipster.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Negatory, goodlookin! Maybe I'll start a thread about it.





turtlebug said:


> Eggs.... Probably runny.
> 
> Don't like no runny eggs.
> 
> ...


"gooey" eggs are ok


turtlebug said:


> This ^^^^^





slip said:


> I think by law if we packed one more in this house we'd all have to wear sombreros and dance to salsa music?


I like salsa!


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2013)

And her momma, my aunt ... says she has a alcohol problem ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

well, well, well................


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Sad when you hit the refresh button about 12 times before you realize there's a new page started.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, well, well................



Whazzat for?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Eggs.... Probably runny.
> 
> Don't like no runny eggs.
> 
> ...



Eggs should be fried and not flipped so that the top is nice and runny ......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

slip said:


> And her momma, my aunt ... says she has a alcohol problem ...


no tequila for that chick!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Whazzat for?


 I dunno.............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sad when you hit the refresh button about 12 times before you realize there's a new page started.


and *I* did it!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I dunno.............



Hush up Beetlejuice.    



I take it you just figured something out?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and *I* did it!



I did it too, looked to see if it was lunchtime already.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Eggs should be fried and not flipped so that the top is nice and runny ......



If God had wanted me to eat runny eggs, he'd have put holes in them so I could suck em right outta the shell.   


So there.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I did it too, looked to see if it was lunchtime already.



You just ate breakfast.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hush up Beetlejuice.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you just figured something out?


 no, I made it to the top of the page and I weren't even trying!


T.P. said:


> I did it too, looked to see if it was lunchtime already.


we both can't be at the top of the page in the same place at the same time!


turtlebug said:


> If God had wanted me to eat runny eggs, he'd have put holes in them so I could suck em right outta the shell.
> 
> 
> So there.


I've seen that done.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, well, well................


Awwww hail. 


turtlebug said:


> If God had wanted me to eat runny eggs, he'd have put holes in them so I could suck em right outta the shell.
> 
> 
> So there.



I like runny eggs and floppy bacon.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You just ate breakfast.



I get confused easily.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no, I made it to the top of the page and I weren't even trying!
> 
> we both can't be at the top of the page in the same place at the same time!
> 
> I've seen that done.............



Since those other words are taboo, I'll just say "Congrats to HRH".


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah, it's weird. I'll eat a bloody steak but not a runny egg.

Y'all didn't spend years working in a Microbiology lab.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like runny eggs and floppy bacon.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwww hail.
> 
> 
> I like runny eggs and floppy bacon.


thank you, thank you very much..............


turtlebug said:


> Since those other words are taboo, I'll just say "Congrats to HRH".





turtlebug said:


> Yeah, it's weird. I'll eat a bloody steak but not a runny egg.
> 
> Y'all didn't spend years working in a Microbiology lab.


Love a good rare steak and the only time I'll eat a runny egg is with grits & toast, the rest of the time I want it pretty much done.........
ok, now ya'll done gone & got me hungry!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> thank you, thank you very much..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry 

I usually order them Medium cause they'll undercook them and it comes out just right.  

On occasion, they'll overcook them but as long as I got good pink on the inside with some blood, I'm good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> thank you, thank you very much..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too.
OK, I like crisp bacon and eggs well done.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2013)

It's almost lunch/dinner/eatin' time!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

PM received.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> PM sent.



You had me at "hello"


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You had me at "hello"


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2013)

What did I miss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What did I miss?



Mud's missin
Keebs and Me are starving
T.P.'s cookin
Turtlebug's complainin bout T.P.'s cookin
hdm03 is twerkin. 
Slip's drunk cousin is comin to stay wiff him.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2013)

Morning/Afternoon youngings.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud's missin
> Keebs and Me are starving
> T.P.'s cookin
> Turtlebug's complainin bout T.P.'s cookin
> ...


 Mrs. Hawnett does a DD!!
I think I'm gonna splurge & go to Carter's Fried Chicken & see what they got on the hot bar......... or get some gizzards.........


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 5, 2013)

I didn't eat breakfast. I set my Protein bar on the counter and just forgot about it. 

Now I'm about to STARVE. 

I'm thinking Taco Bell's Cheesy Fiesta Taters.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mrs. Hawnett does a DD!!
> I think I'm gonna splurge & go to Carter's Fried Chicken & see what they got on the hot bar......... or get some gizzards.........



Love me some gizzards. H22 fried me some up last weekend. I left him a few to taste.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

<-------Still nibblin' on cold, soggy, floppy bacon. MMMM..mmmmm....


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love me some gizzards. H22 fried me some up last weekend. I left him a few to taste.



Stripers love them in the spring, I've caught some growed'uns on gizzards. Never et one though. May try that the next time I have some leftover.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love me some gizzards. H22 fried me some up last weekend. I left him a few to taste.


I can never get the crust on them like Carter's does!
I went wiff both......... one piece cheekun & a small gizzard dinner wiff a med sweet tea........... lawd I"m in heaven, for now.........I know my BP's gonna go haywire afterwards!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud's missin
> Keebs and Me are starving
> T.P.'s cookin
> Turtlebug's complainin bout T.P.'s cookin
> ...



Man! Yer good!

P.s., say a little prayer for the misses, she has to have a surgery in the morning and I am a little nervous about it all.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Stripers love them in the spring, I've caught some growed'uns on gizzards. Never et one though. May try that the next time I have some leftover.



Do you have pictures of these stripers eatin' them?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Man! Yer good!
> 
> P.s., say a little prayer for the misses, she has to have a surgery in the morning and I am a little nervous about it all.


You know we will, hope it all turns out good!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Do you have pictures of these stripers eatin' them?



PM sent.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2013)

Twerkin' time


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Twerkin' time


you idjit..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You know we will, hope it all turns out good!



Some good family up in here.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Some good family up in here.


 I have to agree with you there!


----------

